# A Merrier Christmas Driveler -----#96



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Counts wrong here tooo


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Theres no smiley.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Theres no smiley.


Put yo glasses on and look again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Them hair plugs done messed up his rememberizer


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Them hair plugs done messed up his rememberizer


Keep runnin doggie.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

I LOVE that song!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

It's got that fresh pine tree smell, just like Christmas


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I LOVE that song!


Don't tell me no lies, and keep yo hands to yo-sef...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Them hair plugs done messed up his rememberizer



Hope i aint as half as grouchy as him when i get that old.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> It's got that fresh pine tree smell, just like Christmas


Quack drank some pinesol by mistake. Found out it gives him the poots.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't tell me no lies, and keep yo hands to yo-sef...



I got alittle change in my pocket going jinga linga lang...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got alittle change in my pocket going jinga linga lang...


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

didn't we just have a merry Christmas drivler?............are we posting back in the one that just got locked............i'm confussed


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> didn't we just have a merry Christmas drivler?............are we posting back in the one that just got locked............i'm confussed



This one is merrier than the last one, silly


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't tell me no lies, and keep yo hands to yo-sef...


  


mrs. hornet22 said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got alittle change in my pocket going jinga linga lang...


no squeezey.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> no squeezey.............



Well thats no fun


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well thats no fun


And she said no squeezin', no kissin' until I get a wedding vow

​


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well thats no fun



Your married, your fun days have been long gone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And she said no squeezin', no kissin' until I get a wedding vow
> 
> ​


Now you're talkin just plain foolishness...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Mud, there is a purdy midnight blue 4 door 4x4 chevy at South Ga bank i wish youd buy me for Christmas


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Now you're talkin just plain foolishness...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

What page is we on?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What page is we on?



 go back to sleep


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> This one is merrier than the last one, silly



And a jolly old fluffy one started it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> And a jolly old fluffy one started it.


I thought I heard something...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> And a _*jolly*_ old fluffy one started it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 oh, hi shuggums!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I thought I heard something...



Give it a few and you'll smell it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> oh, hi shuggums!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


No No: your 'tude don't affect me one single bit...........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: your 'tude don't affect me one single bit...........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> go back to sleep




I'm back!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm back!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> And she said no squeezin', no kissin' until I get a wedding vow
> 
> ​


Key words, "She said"



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your married, your fun days have been long gone


Uh uh, i didnt let her have no cake.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, there is a purdy midnight blue 4 door 4x4 chevy at South Ga bank i wish youd buy me for Christmas


I'll go check it out at lunch for ya'



Jeff C. said:


> What page is we on?


ONE... Chief


Workin2Hunt said:


> And a jolly old fluffy one started it.


Jolly



mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Look at those moves


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Gettin in da mood to take Jag to a Christmas dance/partay tonight.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin in da mood to take Jag to a Christmas dance/partay tonight.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

shut her down, this one's bout done


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin in da mood to take Jag to a Christmas dance/partay tonight.





stringmusic said:


> shut her down, this one's bout done



You high


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gettin in da mood to take Jag to a Christmas dance/partay tonight.



" got moves like jagger"


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You high


I took to much dayquil


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2013)

Well Good Morning (at least what is left of it) to all of you "Merried Up" drivelers.  Sorry for being so late checking in, BUT shucks, I finally got the weather to cooperate today so I could complete a customer's order and I just got it signed, sealed, and delivered!!!!  Was up at 3:30 AM working on it and it feels good to have that order finished for sure.  Now I need to go get me a really GOOD tasting lunch and after that I can rest my aching back a little this afternoon.

Catch ya'll later.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> " got moves like jagger"



Duuuude.....yo dancin nanner is blurry.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C+?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

hdm03+?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh BTW Jeff C+, didja know we was gettin' a Gander Mountian up there in tha target shoppin center?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> " got moves like jagger"


I love Maroon 5. 


Jeff C. said:


> Duuuude.....yo dancin nanner is blurry.



You high


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03+?



 strang+......kinda sux hdm03+ ainchere.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Oh BTW Jeff C+, didja know we was gettin' a Gander Mountian up there in tha target shoppin center?



Sho did!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> strang+......kinda sux hdm03+ ainchere.



He said yesturdy that it was his Friday on Thursday, that fella done layed outta work on us. Thank I'm gonna call his boss.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sho did!



That's gonna be nice!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love Maroon 5.
> 
> 
> You high



No.....half blind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> He said yesturdy that it was his Friday on Thursday, that fella done layed outta work on us. Thank I'm gonna call his boss.



Bet he is twerking on youtube......


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Fried fish and french fries fo lunch!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Cheekun/rice/cheeze  casserole.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

I aint eat nushin....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried fish and french fries fo lunch!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Cheekun/rice/cheeze  casserole.


 that sounds interesting............
I haz a slow cooker cheekun (Italian like) that I ended up shredding the chicken & mixing back in & put it over noodles...........
Tonight I have a big 'ol pot of homemade soup........ just wish it was gonna be colder weather!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I aint eat nushin....


No No: that's not good........... where's your yogurt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

I let it in the car...   Im saving up my daily calories fer something SHO NUFF good tonight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Muds gonna go look at a truck fer me.  I got high hopes on this one.  I knew joining the driveler would have its perks..


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Muds gonna go look at a truck fer me.  I got high hopes on this one.  I knew joining the driveler would have its perks..



Yep, theys some perks awlrite


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Theres more perks than this?  YAY!!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that sounds interesting............
> I haz a slow cooker cheekun (Italian like) that I ended up shredding the chicken & mixing back in & put it over noodles...........
> Tonight I have a big 'ol pot of homemade soup........ just wish it was gonna be colder weather!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

10 miles north of here, the ice is hanging from the trees and covering the side streets, none at all here. Yet, plenty of  precip though.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>










Jeff C. said:


> Duuuude.....yo dancin nanner is blurry.



It's electric! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I love Maroon 5.



 me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 10 miles north of here, the ice is hanging from the trees and covering the side streets, none at all here. Yet, plenty of  precip though.



I agree....Kentucky ain't the south. Howdy, Pops!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tag-a-long said:


>


Hey there stranger.


KyDawg said:


> 10 miles north of here, the ice is hanging from the trees and covering the side streets, none at all here. Yet, plenty of  precip though.



Mid 70's here today!


 <------- deer taco casserole. Wish I had some sour cream.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope i aint as half as grouchy as him when i get that old.



Sometimes you just can't contain 60 Grit


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Muds gonna go look at a truck fer me.  I got high hopes on this one.  I knew joining the driveler would have its perks..





Hornet22 said:


> Yep, theys some perks awlrite





Tag-a-long said:


>


Hey there sista!!  Put it on last night, low & slow today!  


KyDawg said:


> 10 miles north of here, the ice is hanging from the trees and covering the side streets, none at all here. Yet, plenty of  precip though.


Hope it don't get bad for ya, Charlie!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> <------- deer taco casserole. Wish I had some sour cream.


oh that sounds gooooood!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sometimes you just can't contain 60 Grit


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger.
> 
> 
> Mid 70's here today!
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> It's electric!
> 
> 
> 
> me too!



I'm iz too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sometimes you just can't contain 60 Grit



Don't even matter if it comes off the top, or the bottom of the roll.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm iz too!



Baby loves to dance in the dark................Lady GaGa


----------



## Tag-a-long (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger.
> 
> 
> Mid 70's here today!
> ...



Just a quick lunchtime drive-by to make sure Keebs has things in order!  



Keebs said:


> Hey there sista!!  Put it on last night, low & slow today!
> 
> Hope it don't get bad for ya, Charlie!
> 
> oh that sounds gooooood!



Sounds like it ort to be fit to eat!    Better get back to work ... this day is going by TOO SLOW!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

This weather makes you want a hot toddy. Howdy Chief.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> This weather makes you want a hot toddy. Howdy Chief.



Whats stoppin ya?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Sleep is overrated....... What did I miss. 

Good merni all you  dribbler ladies!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Whats stoppin ya?



Gotta get back on the road here in a little and feed the cows. It is 31 dgrees and raining right now and these roads can turn slick quick.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleep is overrated....... What did I miss.
> 
> Good merni all you  dribbler ladies!


 sheesh, at least wipe the drool off your chin 'for ya come in here!


KyDawg said:


> Gotta get back on the road here in a little and feed the cows. It is 31 dgrees and raining right now and these roads can turn slick quick.


 you best be careful!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleep is overrated....... What did I miss.
> 
> Good merni all you  dribbler ladies!



Miguel got hair plugs.
Quack drank pinesol
There will be no huggy no kissy.  
Mrs H got some change in her pocket.
Miguel is Jolly.
Chief is back.
JeffC is going to party down with jag.
I got a blurry nanner.
Everyone is eating like a Kang but me.
Muds gonna buy me a truck.
hdm is twerkin on youtube.
tag-a-long stopped by.
Rutt likes sand paper
KyD likes hot likker. 

Im sure I missed something


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel got hair plugs.
> Quack drank pinesol
> There will be no huggy no kissy.
> Mrs H got some change in her pocket.
> ...


well looky heah folks, we got us a budding DD writer...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well looky heah folks, we got us a budding DD writer...........



what dat?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well looky heah folks, we got us a budding DD writer...........



 You da MAN HFH. You da MAN.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what dat?



Daily drooler.....I mean driveler.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Maggie bolted out da door after a squirrel, busted her butt, now she's hurt a hip or somethin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie bolted out da door after a squirrel, busted her butt, now she's hurt a hip or somethin





Oh NOOOOOOOO !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You da MAN HFH. You da MAN.



Reading Rhbamas post from before inspired me tho I think noone can compare with him


Jeff C. said:


> Daily drooler.....I mean driveler.



For me, Drooler was prolly right


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

They remodelin the back part of our office to make another training room and the noise is interrupting my after lunch nappy time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Worlds largest blowflie is buzzing around my control room, must weigh 4lbs . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel got hair plugs.
> Quack drank pinesol
> There will be no huggy no kissy.
> Mrs H got some change in her pocket.
> ...


I didn't say that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> They remodelin the back part of our office to make another training room and the noise is interrupting my after lunch nappy time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I love 60 gritt sand paper.  It's my favorite.



Sure you did.. its right there


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

hfh+?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

Afternoon dribelers.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

whatchu doin?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

Crap. Nitram!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK has abused his powers as mod to delete the post I quoted above for those who didnt see it originally.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Afternoon dribelers.





stringmusic said:


> whatchu doin?



Couple a ninjies right there I tell ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Muds gonna go look at a truck fer me.  I got high hopes on this one.  I knew joining the driveler would have its perks..


Man , that truck is so dark blue i thought it was black till i parked beside it. Says only 152,000 miles on a duramax. I looked under and around it, lots of mud and scratches underneath, got some electrical issues with the gauges and radio,  drop away ball in the bed so its been towing, tear in the seats, short but sweet is ...its been road hard and put up wet.. Let me look around, i might can find ya a better one.


Hornet22 said:


> Yep, theys some perks awlrite






blood on the ground said:


> Sleep is overrated....... What did I miss.
> 
> Good merni all you  dribbler ladies!



Hfh bout summed it up.


Roast with veggies, mashed taters, collard greens, fried fish, broc. wif cheese, cajun soup,ice cream cone and a cup of chocolate out of the fountain Nap time.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs+, mrs. hornet22+, Nitram4891, Workin2Hunt+, havin_fun_huntin+ 


Will you be my buddy to,two,too,2 Nitram+?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what dat?





Jeff C. said:


> Daily drooler.....I mean driveler.





Jeff C. said:


> Maggie bolted out da door after a squirrel, busted her butt, now she's hurt a hip or somethin


Nooooo, poor baby!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Reading Rhbamas post from before inspired me tho I think noone can compare with him
> For me, Drooler was prolly right


I knew you knew!! doofus!


Workin2Hunt said:


> They remodelin the back part of our office to make another training room and the noise is interrupting my after lunch nappy time.










havin_fun_huntin said:


> RUTTNBUCK has abused his powers as mod to delete the post I quoted above for those who didnt see it originally.


you callin a Mod out on da open board!?!?!?sACreblue!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Roast with veggies, mashed taters, collard greens, fried fish, broc. wif cheese, cajun soup,ice cream cone and a cup of chocolate out of the fountain Nap time.


I hate you!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I hate you!



Is that one of them love hate type deals i hear about?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Keebs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Keebs+, mrs. hornet22+, Nitram4891, Workin2Hunt+, havin_fun_huntin+
> 
> 
> Will you be my buddy to,two,too,2 Nitram+?



Sure thing lil fella.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Man , that truck is so dark blue i thought it was black till i parked beside it. Says only 152,000 miles on a duramax. I looked under and around it, lots of mud and scratches underneath, got some electrical issues with the gauges and radio,  drop away ball in the bed so its been towing, tear in the seats, short but sweet is ...its been road hard and put up wet.. Let me look around, i might can find ya a better one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well foot. Its purdy tho.  That thang prolly got as many cup holders as quacks truck.  Thanks for looking tho.  Sure had my hopes up.



Keebs said:


> Nooooo, poor baby!!!!!
> 
> I knew you knew!! doofus!
> 
> ...


mama said its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well foot. Its purdy tho.  That thang prolly got as many cup holders as quacks truck.  Thanks for looking tho.  Sure had my hopes up.
> 
> 
> mama said its easier to ask for forgiveness than permission?



Yeah id like to upgrade to a duramax, my ole 454 4 door loves the gas Just dont want a payment.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie bolted out da door after a squirrel, busted her butt, now she's hurt a hip or somethin


DANG. 


Keebs said:


> Nooooo, poor baby!!!!!
> 
> I knew you knew!! doofus!
> 
> ...



 I thought me and my sister were the only ones that knew that word.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Worlds largest blowflie is buzzing around my control room, must weigh 4lbs . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah id like to upgrade to a duramax, my ole 454 4 door loves the gas Just dont want a payment.



I had plans fer a new ride.  You seen my less manly truck.  Seems a new ride is out the question fer a while.  

Mrs H., Keebs is your other sister. you remember? member?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Chief, how's Maggie ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I had plans fer a new ride.  You seen my less manly truck.  Seems a new ride is out the question fer a while.
> 
> Mrs H., Keebs is your other sister. you remember? member?



I know, silly


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Here it is Leroy, old but clean.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Here it is Leroy, old but clean.



Thats aight there.   How many play toys you got???


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

One more.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Well foot.  My hunting plans just got cancelled for tomorrow.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 764562
> 
> 
> One more.



Nice rides!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

You should take the 454 out, stroke it and bore it. Forged bottom end. A nasty bump stick some brodix or afr heads and a nice intake on it.  Put it in a Samari and ill drive it fer ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Nice rides!


Thanks


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You should take the 454 out, stroke it and bore it. Forged bottom end. A nasty bump stick some brodix or afr heads and a nice intake on it.  Put it in a Samari and ill drive it fer ya



If i did that, i'd take the old small block out the toy truck and put that in it, but then i couldnt get there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> If i did that, i'd take the old small block out the toy truck and put that in it, but then i couldnt get there



The white truck.  Its a V6 but its a chevy V6, It can do it!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, how's Maggie ??



She's a lil gimpy, but I think she's gonna be alright. Stiff right now though. That ought to teach the old fat girl tryin to keep up with Boudreaux.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Sunshine.....whooot!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Sunshine.....whooot!



 "I got sunshine in a bag"?  Or a different kinda sunshine?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The white truck.  Its a V6 but its a chevy V6, It can do it!!!


The white truck barely can pull it self.



Jeff C. said:


> She's a lil gimpy, but I think she's gonna be alright. Stiff right now though. That ought to teach the old fat girl tryin to keep up with Boudreaux.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Is that one of them love hate type deals i hear about?????


sorta..............


mudracing101 said:


> Hey Keebs


 yes??????


mrs. hornet22 said:


> DANG.
> 
> 
> I thought me and my sister were the only ones that knew that word.


Another notch for us, huh?


Jeff C. said:


> She's a lil gimpy, but I think she's gonna be alright. Stiff right now though. That ought to teach the old fat girl tryin to keep up with Boudreaux.


poor sweet girl!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "I got sunshine in a bag"?  Or a different kinda sunshine?



Gorillaz...Clint Eastwood


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gorillaz...Clint Eastwood



  YES SIR!


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

lock it down........this one's done


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Sure thing lil fella.



I so happy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> She's a lil gimpy, but I think she's gonna be alright. Stiff right now though. That ought to teach the old fat girl tryin to keep up with Boudreaux.





Good deal !! 



Dang blowflie's so big, he just took the flyswatter from me and whacked me.




Wind is KICKIN, cloudy too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> lock it down........this one's done



Start a new one!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need a 12 ga.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sorta..............
> 
> yes??????
> 
> ...


I done forgot


Hooked On Quack said:


> Good deal !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Jeff C. said:


> Start a new one!



Yeah, start a new one.


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Start a new one!



Chief O,...........good idea


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> lock it down........this one's done



last post.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

stringmusic+   No ducks last week.  Lots of ice.  Gona try again tomorrow.


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

last post.........

lock er down.................


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> stringmusic+   No ducks last week.  Lots of ice.  Gona try again tomorrow.



Nitram+, that storm up north gonna bring down lots of ducks.

Weather ain't gonna be good for this weekend though, overcast ain't no good for da ducks. Maybe we'll get some sunshine and cold weather in the next week or to,two,too.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> last post.........
> 
> lock er down.................



You lock'er down.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Worlds largest blowflie is buzzing around my control room, must weigh 4lbs . . .




Quack, that ain't no blowflie!!!   It is a spy drone owned by your employer and it is checking up on your sleeping.....eerr, I mean work habits.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You need a 12 ga.






This is one 'o dem ninja mega blowflies, skeered he might take the gun from me . .


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You lock'er down.



I will............after i'm kang of this next page


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

boom.........hdm03


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

strang?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

Me?


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Me?



you a sneeky little fella


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, that ain't no blowflie!!!   It is a spy drone owned by your employer and it is checking up on your sleeping.....eerr, I mean work habits.





Well that makes more sense than a 4lb blowflie !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is one 'o dem ninja mega blowflies, skeered he might take the gun from me . .



OH! So you actually have one? Hide it!


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well that makes more sense than a 4lb blowflie !!!



is that blowflie trying to light on you?.......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Boss done whipped out da Evan Williams Egg Nog!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss done whipped out da Evan Williams Egg Nog!



Its not even 3:00,  yall are hardcore ova there


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss done whipped out da Evan Williams Egg Nog!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its not even 3:00,  yall are hardcore ova there



3:00 is my quittin time.


You know ole Evan don'tcha


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

nitram+?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert+?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> is that blowflie trying to light on you?.......






Light on me ???  Dang thang near 'bout toted me off !!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

gotta love it when someone creates a fake email account in your name and then posts under it....Now that I have the  email account guess I am gonna put my computer skills to use and find out who done it....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang thang near 'bout toted me off !!



You drankin already?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel got hair plugs.
> Quack drank pinesol
> There will be no huggy no kissy.
> Mrs H got some change in her pocket.
> ...







Jeff C. said:


> Maggie bolted out da door after a squirrel, busted her butt, now she's hurt a hip or somethin







Jeff C. said:


> She's a lil gimpy, but I think she's gonna be alright. Stiff right now though. That ought to teach the old fat girl tryin to keep up with Boudreaux.



Hope she's gonna be alright! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss done whipped out da Evan Williams Egg Nog!



I had 2 glasses of eggnog at a ribbon cutting last night. Was told it was not spiked then told later that it was. 

It sure was good though!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 3:00 is my quittin time.
> 
> 
> You know ole Evan don'tcha



 whachu talking bout Willis?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Quittin Time!
Ya'll have a good weekend. 
Keebs, give your guest a hug from me.


Lots of good feetsball on da tube tomorrow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss done whipped out da Evan Williams Egg Nog!





Crickett said:


> Hope she's gonna be alright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coffee and Bailey's sounds good bout now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin Time!
> Ya'll have a good weekend.
> Keebs, give your guest a hug from me.
> 
> ...



Later schweety!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Coffee and Bailey's sounds good bout now!



Hmmmm….that does sound good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> gotta love it when someone creates a fake email account in your name and then posts under it....Now that I have the  email account guess I am gonna put my computer skills to use and find out who done it....




Sic 'em Tiny !!! 





Workin2Hunt said:


> You drankin already?





Naw man, stuck in this doo doo hole til 7pm.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I done forgot





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boss done whipped out da Evan Williams Egg Nog!





jmfauver said:


> gotta love it when someone creates a fake email account in your name and then posts under it....Now that I have the  email account guess I am gonna put my computer skills to use and find out who done it....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin Time!
> Ya'll have a good weekend.
> Keebs, give your guest a hug from me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Nevamind....Maggie is barely gettin around on that leg, may have dislocated that hip. Takin her to da vet....dang it. 

CYL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hope that poor baby is Ok chief.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quittin Time!
> Ya'll have a good weekend.
> Keebs, give your guest a hug from me.
> 
> ...






Keebs said:


>


You reckon you know who might be out of mustard, 


Jeff C. said:


> Nevamind....Maggie is barely gettin around on that leg, may have dislocated that hip. Takin her to da vet....dang it.
> 
> CYL!



Dang it, later Jeffro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Life time movie network makes my eyes water up...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevamind....Maggie is barely gettin around on that leg, may have dislocated that hip. Takin her to da vet....dang it.
> 
> CYL!





Grrrrrrrrr.  Good luck to ya'll .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nevamind....Maggie is barely gettin around on that leg, may have dislocated that hip. Takin her to da vet....dang it.
> 
> CYL!



I got a dog that hurts himself all the time too.   Hope she's alright!

This is how he gets around, never slows down ever...which is why he's always runnin into things.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sic 'em Tiny !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20 minutes and the email account is closed...imagine that...lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wander if i called the fire dept cause a cat in the tree, if when they got there , they would finish the christmas lights in the top i cant reach.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You reckon you know who might be out of mustard,
> 
> 
> Dang it, later Jeffro.


 might better bring some, just in case.............. 


blood on the ground said:


> Life time movie network makes my eyes water up...










Jeff C. said:


> Nevamind....Maggie is barely gettin around on that leg, may have dislocated that hip. Takin her to da vet....dang it.
> 
> CYL!





jmfauver said:


> 20 minutes and the email account is closed...imagine that...lol


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander if i called the fire dept cause a cat in the tree, if when they got there , they would finish the christmas lights in the top i cant reach.



Good idea, let me know if it works.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Suddenly feel like tail.  Think I might go home get to smelling all pretty and go to bed early.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mud, you got a Christmas tree at work?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander if i called the fire dept cause a cat in the tree, if when they got there , they would finish the christmas lights in the top i cant reach.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

If you start getting phone calls for stuff they say you signed up for on the web....Askfor the email address and see if it ends in gmx.com, it is new web based email (Like Gmail) out of the UK, this if where my emails were from and it had 5 emails associated with my name and address.....I sent them a nice email explaining to them what was going on and the email names, seams all 5 accounts are now closed....lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Good idea, let me know if it works.


I'll let ya know.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Suddenly feel like tail.  Think I might go home get to smelling all pretty and go to bed early.


Uh oh, glad i didnt stop by while ago


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, you got a Christmas tree at work?



Nope just planning ahead for the honey doos at home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I'll let ya know.
> 
> Uh oh, glad i didnt stop by while ago
> 
> ...



Not sick silly fella.  lack of sleep is catching up to me.. I got bag under my eyes the size of suitcases.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm hungry


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

40 minutes away from 5 oclock!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Not sick silly fella.  lack of sleep is catching up to me.. I got bag under my eyes the size of suitcases.


Why you not sleeping good at night, big foot keeping you awake


Nitram4891 said:


> 40 minutes away from 5 oclock!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> If you start getting phone calls for stuff they say you signed up for on the web....Askfor the email address and see if it ends in gmx.com, it is new web based email (Like Gmail) out of the UK, this if where my emails were from and it had 5 emails associated with my name and address.....I sent them a nice email explaining to them what was going on and the email names, seams all 5 accounts are now closed....lol


that's scary!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's scary!



We've been getting alot of phone calls lately and when you answer its just a recording that says goodbye


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

I hope it dont rain too much tonight and tomorrow


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Everybody done gone home????????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

hfh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Blood?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

That was a nice try Mud.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 10 miles north of here, the ice is hanging from the trees and covering the side streets, none at all here. Yet, plenty of  precip though.


Dangit man, that's cuttin it a little close, even for one of my forecasts...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Crap,, you good


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mud?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm hungry


What we gonna have?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> That was a nice try Mud.



Thought i was by myself or i would of just said     "me"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

wow 6 off, I wasnt even close...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm hunting up chilled sandwiches in the can!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm hunting up chilled sandwiches in the can!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Wait what happened?????


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> that's scary!



Yeah it is...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+, blood on the ground+, Nitram4891+
I got frands


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I got a dog that hurts himself all the time too.   Hope she's alright!
> 
> This is how he gets around, never slows down ever...which is why he's always runnin into things.



That was pretty cool.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That was pretty cool.



I gota put it on him when we go shoot some quail soon!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+, blood on the ground+, Nitram4891+
> I got frands



You have you listed on your friend list


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I gota put it on him when we go shoot some quail soon!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> We've been getting alot of phone calls lately and when you answer its just a recording that says goodbye





mudracing101 said:


> Everybody done gone home????????????


no, turn around...........


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs


I'm RIGHT HERE!!!!!!


Nitram4891 said:


>


Awww, that was cool!!............ but your hand is are a wittle sweaty.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You have you listed on your friend list



i got skills like that


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Crickett+, blood on the ground+, Nitram4891+
> I got frands





mudracing101 said:


> You have you listed on your friend list


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Awww, that was cool!!............ but your hand is are a wittle sweaty.............



and he got tiny hands to too 2 two


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and he got tiny hands to too 2 two


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Getting close, i'm gonna go lock up.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and he got tiny hands to too 2 two



But he got a cool avatar..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> and he got tiny hands to too 2 two





Nitram4891 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> But he got a cool avatar..



If you would like I can Pm you thoughts on foosball


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Anybody ready for some homemade wang sauce? Good dang stuff.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody ready for some homemade wang sauce? Good dang stuff.
> 
> View attachment 764574
> 
> View attachment 764575



hmmmmm, you have spiked my curiousity


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody ready for some homemade wang sauce? Good dang stuff.



So many jokes here i could use but Ill give you a free pass.  Too close to the end of my rope.   
What kinda peppers you use?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody ready for some homemade wang sauce? Good dang stuff.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> So many jokes here i could use but Ill give you a free pass.  Too close to the end of my rope.
> What kinda peppers you use?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So many jokes here i could use but Ill give you a free pass.  Too close to the end of my rope.
> What kinda peppers you use?


It's an easy recipe I made up, and pops sweat on your forehead as soon as you taste it, but you just can't stop going back for more.

1 large bottle of srirachi sauce
1 15 oz bottle of teriyaki
1 12 oz bottle of honey
1 cup of apple cider vinegar
1 stick of unsalted butter
2 cups of water

heat on stove until well blended.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahah now i get it  Keebs lets go. Later y'all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


Got a headache lil fella?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's an easy recipe I made up, and pops sweat on your forehead as soon as you taste it, but you just can't stop going back for more.
> 
> 1 large bottle of srirachi sauce
> 1 15 oz bottle of teriyaki
> ...



Thanks For sharing Miguel


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's an easy recipe I made up, and pops sweat on your forehead as soon as you taste it, but you just can't stop going back for more.
> 
> 1 large bottle of srirachi sauce
> 1 15 oz bottle of teriyaki
> ...



I'm sold.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody ready for some homemade wang sauce? Good dang stuff.
> 
> View attachment 764574
> 
> View attachment 764575





mudracing101 said:


> hmmmmm, you have spiked my curiousity


 it has to do with food, imagine that............. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's an easy recipe I made up, and pops sweat on your forehead as soon as you taste it, but you just can't stop going back for more.
> 
> 1 large bottle of srirachi sauce
> 1 15 oz bottle of teriyaki
> ...


 you can remember THAT recipe but not the one you used to make those AWESOME pickles!!!!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Hahahahahahahahah now i get it  Keebs lets go. Later y'all.


See Ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 6, 2013)

5 Oclock!  EW&cokes here I come.  Have a good weekend yall!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you can remember THAT recipe but not the one you used to make those AWESOME pickles!!


Yeah, cause everytime I make this stuff and use it, while I'm eatin it I am in wing sauce heaven. A half hour later I'm considering whether I should dial up my cardiologist or 911...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Dank


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Bye folks, you all have a safe weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody ready for some homemade wang sauce? Good dang stuff.
> 
> View attachment 764574
> 
> View attachment 764575





Send me a bottle bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Cmoan 7pm . . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Now the ice is sticking to the trees out side. Evening youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Anybody ready for some homemade wang sauce? Good dang stuff.
> 
> View attachment 764574
> 
> View attachment 764575



I want some sauce.....ppppp please


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now the ice is sticking to the trees out side. Evening youngins.



I hate ice, except in my dranks....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I want some sauce.....ppppp please



he gave you da recipe hav da wif make it


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now the ice is sticking to the trees out side. Evening youngins.



Ice shmice your fine as long as it stays outside...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Now the ice is sticking to the trees out side. Evening youngins.





Any power outages north of you ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> he gave you da recipe hav da wif make it



She ain't allowed inda kitchen! Her recipe book consists of how long to set the time on the microwave..... I'd rather eat a hot diaper right off the beach in July!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, cause everytime I make this stuff and use it, while I'm eatin it I am in wing sauce heaven. A half hour later I'm considering whether I should dial up my cardiologist or 911...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Comostoss


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> She ain't allowed inda kitchen! Her recipe book consists of how long to set the time on the microwave..... I'd rather eat a hot diaper right off the beach in July!



Better then my wife her idea of dinner is where to make a reservation


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Any power outages north of you ??



They are starting to have issues up north. As it gets colder tonight it will get worse if the rain continues.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They are starting to have issues up north. As it gets colder tonight it will get worse if the rain continues.



That's it! I'm on my way to get you.... Have a bag packed lilfeller, uncle Blood is on the way!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> They are starting to have issues up north. As it gets colder tonight it will get worse if the rain continues.






Generator, fireplace, fill up the bathtubs with H2O, propane cooker, you're good to go !!!


Or do like we do, check in a motel !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Anybody seen/heard from Slip ???  I miss my lil bro.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Better then my wife her idea of dinner is where to make a reservation



That could get spencive..... 7 in my house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Maggie update:

Ruptured CCL- Cranial Cruciate Ligament rupture in left hind knee. 3 different procedures- 1st not recommended for large breeds/approx. $1500.00, 2nd- ok, but $2500.00, 3rd- best procedure, but $3500.00 

He said if she were an athlete dog (sled/agility/etc.) her career would've just ended.

There are 3 specialists in the area that do these procedures, one in ATL, one @ UGA, and one @ Auburn Univ.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That could get spencive..... 7 in my house!





Must be sumpin in da water ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody seen/heard from Slip ???  I miss my lil bro.



Was just thinkin about him today, started to post and got sidetracked


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Gotta go get ready to take Jag to da Christmas Party.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Gotta go get ready to take Jag to da Christmas Party.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie update:
> 
> Ruptured CCL- Cranial Cruciate Ligament rupture in left hind knee. 3 different procedures- 1st not recommended for large breeds/approx. $1500.00, 2nd- ok, but $2500.00, 3rd- best procedure, but $3500.00
> 
> ...





OUCH Chief !!!  Whatcha gonna do ??  They give her any pain medication ??


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie update:
> 
> Ruptured CCL- Cranial Cruciate Ligament rupture in left hind knee. 3 different procedures- 1st not recommended for large breeds/approx. $1500.00, 2nd- ok, but $2500.00, 3rd- best procedure, but $3500.00
> 
> ...



Awwwww poor Maggie!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Send me a bottle bro !!!


Dangit man. It's $10 in ingredients for a ton of it..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> She ain't allowed inda kitchen! Her recipe book consists of how long to set the time on the microwave..... I'd rather eat a hot diaper right off the beach in July!


Brang me a cord of split oak firewood, and stack it for me and I'll give you a bottle...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang me a cord of split oak firewood, and stack it for me and I'll give you a bottle...



Thought your firewood came in red mesh sacks from the quick mart not with some cord tied around it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Thought your firewood came in red mesh sacks from the quick mart not with some cord tied around it.


Shush it Redneck Ballerina....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH Chief !!!  Whatcha gonna do ??  They give her any pain medication ??





Crickett said:


> Awwwww poor Maggie!



Yeah....didn't realize it was that bad until a couple hrs later.

Not quite sure yet, Doc.  We got her some pain meds and are gonna have to think about this one a little bit. Heck, I need some form of surgery on my shoulder right now myself+ an MRI 

Ok, gonna take the Jag to da party....CYL!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Charlie. The bad news is your temps just dropped to 31. The good news is, the precip is almost out of there.

http://weatherspark.com/#!maps;a=USA/KY/Bowling_Green


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Redneck Ballerina....



You are the one doing the soft shoe on the upcoming weather


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Maggie update:
> 
> Ruptured CCL- Cranial Cruciate Ligament rupture in left hind knee. 3 different procedures- 1st not recommended for large breeds/approx. $1500.00, 2nd- ok, but $2500.00, 3rd- best procedure, but $3500.00
> 
> ...



that stinks!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are the one doing the soft shoe on the upcoming weather


Just reporting what I see. I don't follow those commie Canadian and European forecast sites.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Tacos and a movie


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 6, 2013)

Lot of lightning in North Georgia right now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 7, 2013)

Welp it has stopped drizzlling here.  Hope it holds off for the rest of the day.

brewed fresh daily


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

Come on 7pm !!!



Morning !!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Welp it has stopped drizzlling here.  Hope it holds off for the rest of the day.
> 
> brewed fresh daily



Double mine please!!!!!!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7pm !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Morning !!



morning!!!

off to the pharmacy wonder what this trip is gonna cost me


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2013)

Mernin folks. Seems kind of weird not seeing Bama playing today, not to mention pulling for AU.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang me a cord of split oak firewood, and stack it for me and I'll give you a bottle...



Hmmm, I recall offering you a load of wood free of charge back in October!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2013)

Word, blood?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Hmmm, I recall offering you a load of wood free of charge back in October!


So you don't want the bottle of Devil Wang Sauce.. Fine, Quack has offered me a free weekend at the Warthen Spa and Twista Lodge for a bottle, and since he's next in line.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Word, blood?


Hey Jeff. You one Facebook?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Jeff. You one Facebook?



Gotta a page, but never use it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta a page, but never use it.


My neighbor across the street uses it to sell 1500 thread count sheet sets. (they're a bargain) and I found out there is a ton of swap n sell sights on FB around our area (I imagine their are in every county) so I started using 4 of them in our area. It's like online swap n sell for free, and have sold a ton of stuff over the last month. I'm talkin stuff that we would put in a garage sale, but you get way better prices for it doing it this way.

You oughta check it out for your area when you get a chance.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Word, blood?


Howdy Jiff, did you take the fishin trip?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you don't want the bottle of Devil Wang Sauce.. Fine, Quack has offered me a free weekend at the Warthen Spa and Twista Lodge for a bottle, and since he's next in line.



Just messing with you bro! If you go to the spa please pm me some pics ..... Place is nice they just need to hire some ladies, way too many dudes in there!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy Jiff, did you take the fishin trip?
> 
> 
> Just messing with you bro! If you go to the spa please pm me some pics ..... Place is nice they just need to hire some ladies, way too many dudes in there!


If they did that, nobody would ever leave..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My neighbor across the street uses it to sell 1500 thread count sheet sets. (they're a bargain) and I found out there is a ton of swap n sell sights on FB around our area (I imagine their are in every county) so I started using 4 of them in our area. It's like online swap n sell for free, and have sold a ton of stuff over the last month. I'm talkin stuff that we would put in a garage sale, but you get way better prices for it doing it this way.
> 
> You oughta check it out for your area when you get a chance.



Hmmmmmm.....might just have to check that out. Might even interest MizT to use hers for that also. Appreciate the heads up. 



blood on the ground said:


> Howdy Jiff, did you take the fishin trip?
> 
> 
> Just messing with you bro! If you go to the spa please pm me some pics ..... Place is nice they just need to hire some ladies, way too many dudes in there!



Not yet, blood. Gonna shoot for it after the Holidays, have had too much going on lately.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey Chief, how's Maggie doing ???


Also I ran into "Crappidex" (Matt) the other day in town and he said he owed you and Jag a fishing trip.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2013)

I made homemade fresh ground (pork) sausage! Its good to!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I made homemade fresh ground (pork) sausage! Its good to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, how's Maggie doing ???
> 
> 
> Also I ran into "Crappidex" (Matt) the other day in town and he said he owed you and Jag a fishing trip.



It's not good, Mill. She is struggling purty bad to get around on it. She did do a little better this morning getting up a couple steps into the back door. She stands there wanting you to help her up the steps and she's 95 lbs   

Really don't know what we are going to do yet. Need to talk to the Vet again, he just wasn't clear on what the results were, other than she would more than likely be gimped anyway and then wear the right side out over compensating.

Yessir thanks to blood  he couldn't make the trip so he handed it off to Jag and I. Now that I think about it, we couldn't find a time to go this Fall, so might have to see if he and his son want it back.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2013)

morning, everybody!
I hate being on call. Got home about midnight last night.
Gonna try to do a few things around the house today and hope the beeper doesn't go off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2013)

Mornin, Pookie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, everybody!
> I hate being on call. Got home about midnight last night.
> Gonna try to do a few things around the house today and hope the beeper doesn't go off.


5gallon bucket, fill it half full of quikrete mix, put beeper in the center, then fill the rest of the way up with quikrete mix. Problem solved.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> morning, everybody!
> I hate being on call. Got home about midnight last night.
> Gonna try to do a few things around the house today and hope the beeper doesn't go off.





Couldn't imagine being "married" to a beeper/pager.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Couldn't imagine being "married" to a beeper/pager.


You'd keep it on vibrate and constantly call yourself...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My neighbor across the street uses it to sell 1500 thread count sheet sets. (they're a bargain) and I found out there is a ton of swap n sell sights on FB around our area (I imagine their are in every county) so I started using 4 of them in our area. It's like online swap n sell for free, and have sold a ton of stuff over the last month. I'm talkin stuff that we would put in a garage sale, but you get way better prices for it doing it this way.
> 
> You oughta check it out for your area when you get a chance.



My hubby has to check these every night before he goes to bed to see if they're are any "good deals/swaps" 



Jeff C. said:


> It's not good, Mill. She is struggling purty bad to get around on it. She did do a little better this morning getting up a couple steps into the back door. She stands there wanting you to help her up the steps and she's 95 lbs
> 
> Really don't know what we are going to do yet. Need to talk to the Vet again, he just wasn't clear on what the results were, other than she would more than likely be gimped anyway and then wear the right side out over compensating.
> 
> Yessir thanks to blood  he couldn't make the trip so he handed it off to Jag and I. Now that I think about it, we couldn't find a time to go this Fall, so might have to see if he and his son want it back.



Poor Maggie….bless her heart!  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Couldn't imagine being "married" to a beeper/pager.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You'd keep it on vibrate and constantly call yourself...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> It's not good, Mill. She is struggling purty bad to get around on it. She did do a little better this morning getting up a couple steps into the back door. She stands there wanting you to help her up the steps and she's 95 lbs
> 
> Really don't know what we are going to do yet. Need to talk to the Vet again, he just wasn't clear on what the results were, other than she would more than likely be gimped anyway and then wear the right side out over compensating.
> 
> Yessir thanks to blood  he couldn't make the trip so he handed it off to Jag and I. Now that I think about it, we couldn't find a time to go this Fall, so might have to see if he and his son want it back.





Dang Chiefbro, I sure hate to hear that.  Poor baby girl.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 5gallon bucket, fill it half full of quikrete mix, put beeper in the center, then fill the rest of the way up with quikrete mix. Problem solved.



You remember that corona beer commercial where the guy is skipping rocks and then grabs his beeper when it goes off and skips it across the water? 
I've always wanted to be THAT GUY.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 7, 2013)

Morning sat. Drivelers.  Jeff sorry to hear bout maggie sir.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My neighbor across the street uses it to sell 1500 thread count sheet sets. (they're a bargain) and I found out there is a ton of swap n sell sights on FB around our area (I imagine their are in every county) so I started using 4 of them in our area. It's like online swap n sell for free, and have sold a ton of stuff over the last month. I'm talkin stuff that we would put in a garage sale, but you get way better prices for it doing it this way.
> 
> You oughta check it out for your area when you get a chance.



And you said Ebay was the Debil 



Jeff C. said:


> It's not good, Mill. She is struggling purty bad to get around on it. She did do a little better this morning getting up a couple steps into the back door. She stands there wanting you to help her up the steps and she's 95 lbs
> 
> Really don't know what we are going to do yet. Need to talk to the Vet again, he just wasn't clear on what the results were, other than she would more than likely be gimped anyway and then wear the right side out over compensating.
> 
> Yessir thanks to blood  he couldn't make the trip so he handed it off to Jag and I. Now that I think about it, we couldn't find a time to go this Fall, so might have to see if he and his son want it back.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> You remember that corona beer commercial where the guy is skipping rocks and then grabs his beeper when it goes off and skips it across the water?
> I've always wanted to be THAT GUY.



Dec 20 will be 42 straight months on-call anyone want to trade jobs??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2013)

Headed to the landfill to drop my portion of pollution and carbon footprint! Most likely will have acid rain tonight changing over to yellow snow by morning..... Save the Queen!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Dec 20 will be 42 straight months on-call anyone want to trade jobs??



Soo.... you want to see who can skip their beeper further?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2013)

Read that last one wrong


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> My hubby has to check these every night before he goes to bed to see if they're are any "good deals/swaps"
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Maggie….bless her heart!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Chiefbro, I sure hate to hear that.  Poor baby girl.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning sat. Drivelers.  Jeff sorry to hear bout maggie sir.





jmfauver said:


> And you said Ebay was the Debil



Preciate y'all. 



blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the landfill to drop my portion of pollution and carbon footprint! Most likely will have acid rain tonight changing over to yellow snow by morning..... Save the Queen!



 



rhbama3 said:


> Soo.... you want to see who can skip their beeper further?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Soo.... you want to see who can skip their beeper further?



Skip, smash any type of event that get rid of the vibrating pain in the No No:....


Maybe we need to test the theory that fish are attracted to lures that vibrate?


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2013)

I know I'm late to the party, buyt are y'all saying there is s&s sites on facebook? I don't go there much so not too familiar.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I know I'm late to the party, buyt are y'all saying there is s&s sites on facebook? I don't go there much so not too familiar.



That is what they are saying but I have not found any ...YET


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 7, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> That is what they are saying but I have not found any ...YET



ah, well at least I'm in good company.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> ah, well at least I'm in good company.



yup and so far the only one I have found is Augusta Maine...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I know I'm late to the party, buyt are y'all saying there is s&s sites on facebook? I don't go there much so not too familiar.



Some are listed as yard sales…….not sure about the ones that Miggie's talking about  I don't do FB but my hubby does just so he can browse those listings. I think some are groups that you have to join before you can list anything I can't remember though.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I know I'm late to the party, buyt are y'all saying there is s&s sites on facebook? I don't go there much so not too familiar.


Yessssssssssss.....

I was absent the last hour or so from here because I was meeting up with someone up in the Target shopping center to get rid of a trunk load of Colin's old toys that he hasn't used in a couple of years. $40 in da pocket for nothing more than posting an ad and a couple of pics. 

They are usually closed groups that you have to request to join, they don't allow firearms etc. etc. per the rules of FB, and generally follow the rules of most other swap n sell sites, except you know the name of the individual you are dealing with via their FB account and there is no fee. Best thing since our old Swap n Sell was done away with on here. 

I bet you could even get some dollah's for you're old busted up Ameristep Blind collection.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Some are listed as yard sales…….not sure about the ones that Miggie's talking about  I don't do FB but my hubby does just so he can browse those listings. I think some are groups that you have to join before you can list anything I can't remember though.



The Yard sales is one I found thanks for that info Crickett 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yessssssssssss.....
> 
> I was absent the last hour or so from here because I was meeting up with someone up in the Target shopping center to get rid of a trunk load of Colin's old toys that he hasn't used in a couple of years. $40 in da pocket for nothing more than posting an ad and a couple of pics.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 7, 2013)

Last call for signup!! Anyone else interested??

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8275979#post8275979


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Last call for signup!! Anyone else interested??
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8275979#post8275979



Your in the wrong thread sista ....  Nobody in here likes Christmas!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 7, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Your in the wrong thread sista ....  Nobody in here likes Christmas!!!!!!



OBVIOUSLY


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 7, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> OBVIOUSLY



So, what do you want for Christmas? Don't say me either I'm taken ....... Right Keebs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yessssssssssss.....
> 
> I was absent the last hour or so from here because I was meeting up with someone up in the Target shopping center to get rid of a trunk load of Colin's old toys that he hasn't used in a couple of years. $40 in da pocket for nothing more than posting an ad and a couple of pics.
> 
> ...





He should donate them to the Ameristep Blind Museum.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Morning youngins, cold here this morning but not much ice. Round 2 comes in tonight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, cold here this morning but not much ice. Round 2 comes in tonight.





Hang in there Charlie !!!


Wife doing any better ??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 7, 2013)

Woo hoo!! PM's have gone out. now I need a nap!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Woo hoo!! PM's have gone out. now I need a nap!





Slide ova a lil .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey ya'll it's Snowie's birthday, thread started !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hang in there Charlie !!!
> 
> 
> Wife doing any better ??



Bout the same, surgery is Tuesday Morning and then I get the silent treatment for a while.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bout the same, surgery is Tuesday Morning and then I get the silent treatment for a while.





Prayers and thoughts headed ya'lls way Charlie.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Bout the same, surgery is Tuesday Morning and then I get the silent treatment for a while.


You need someone to fill your ears up with garbage give me a call anytime. I'll even break out the latest Belks or Kohl's ad and read off all of the wonderful deals on purses and shoes they have. 

Seriously though, please know that y'all are in our prayers.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 7, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> The Yard sales is one I found thanks for that info Crickett







KyDawg said:


> Morning youngins, cold here this morning but not much ice. Round 2 comes in tonight.



Y'all stay warm KD!



Sugar Plum said:


> Woo hoo!! PM's have gone out. now I need a nap!







KyDawg said:


> Bout the same, surgery is Tuesday Morning and then I get the silent treatment for a while.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll it's Snowie's birthday, thread started !!!



noted and posted!!!!

BTW anyone heard from her or NA?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need someone to fill your ears up with garbage give me a call anytime. I'll even break out the latest Belks or Kohl's ad and read off all of the wonderful deals on purses and shoes they have.
> 
> Seriously though, please know that y'all are in our prayers.



Uhhh No.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 7, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> noted and posted!!!!
> 
> BTW anyone heard from her or NA?





Not in awhile ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 7, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll it's Snowie's birthday, thread started !!!



Headin that way....preciate the heads up! 



KyDawg said:


> Bout the same, surgery is Tuesday Morning and then I get the silent treatment for a while.



Prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery for Ms Linda, Charlie.

Man, this AU/Zou game may be a little sloppy, but it is a goodun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

Dadgum!!! It's slower n cold molasses in here tonight.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Hey Hugh your weather rereports have been better than the local ones, what can I expect tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 7, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Hugh your weather rereports have been better than the local ones, what can I expect tonight.


You home or in Jawja?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dadgum!!! It's slower n cold molasses in here tonight.



cause everyone is watching the games


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You home or in Jawja?


 PM recieved, home for now, fixing to have me a winter home down south though.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 7, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> PM recieved, home for now, fixing to have me a winter home down south though.


My radar is showing you at 29 degrees and precip. right now. That's not usually a good combination.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> My radar is showing you at 29 degrees and precip. right now. That's not usually a good combination.



That would be a great combination for any day this work week.   

This 

 morning there is liquid sun shine falling IMBY.   But the coffee is hot and I am willing to pour you a cup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2013)

Morning !!!



As always waiting on 7 o'clock !!  Ready for a coupla days off !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2013)

Mernin Geese n Ganders.

Hey Charlie, hang in there, you should be breakin the freezing point about 10 am this morning. Hopefully by noon the nasty stuff will be melting away.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2013)

Mornin....gotta get ready for a 5 1/2 hr flight to Seattle in a middle seat  3 days in Seattle, Portland, and Tacoma. Gonna be chilly in da moanin @ about 20* for a low and 32* for a high with a lil snow tomorrow. Warmin up everyday though. I dreadin this flight.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....gotta get ready for a 5 1/2 hr flight to Seattle in a middle seat  3 days in Seattle, Portland, and Tacoma. Gonna be chilly in da moanin @ about 20* for a low and 32* for a high with a lil snow tomorrow. Warmin up everyday though. I dreadin this flight.





Safe travels Chiefbro !!


Maggie any better ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....gotta get ready for a 5 1/2 hr flight to Seattle in a middle seat  3 days in Seattle, Portland, and Tacoma. Gonna be chilly in da moanin @ about 20* for a low and 32* for a high with a lil snow tomorrow. Warmin up everyday though. I dreadin this flight.



Why did you request a middle seat?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 8, 2013)

Happy Sunday morning folks


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 8, 2013)

Mornin dribblers....how yall is ?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 8, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin....gotta get ready for a 5 1/2 hr flight to Seattle in a middle seat  3 days in Seattle, Portland, and Tacoma. Gonna be chilly in da moanin @ about 20* for a low and 32* for a high with a lil snow tomorrow. Warmin up everyday though. I dreadin this flight.



Spent a lot of time out there in the early 90's that place has exploded...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Geese n Ganders.
> 
> Hey Charlie, hang in there, you should be breakin the freezing point about 10 am this morning. Hopefully by noon the nasty stuff will be melting away.



We woke up to a winter wonder land this morning. Icicles everwhere.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 8, 2013)

^^^Icicle kang.^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chiefbro !!
> 
> 
> Maggie any better ??



Not really Quackbro!! She doesn't do well going in and out of the house. Gotta help her, mainly coming back in up 3 steps



gobbleinwoods said:


> Why did you request a middle seat?



It was booked for me by the travel dept, when I looked at it to possibly change my seat, everything was sold except middle seats.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 8, 2013)

Catch up with y'all Thursday aft!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2013)

Have a safe trip Chief.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2013)

Think I'm coming down with the "crud", didn't hardly sleep at all last night, sore throat, coughing up some nasty stuff and sneezing.  Think I'll have a drank around 7ish...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'm coming down with the "crud", didn't hardly sleep at all last night, sore throat, coughing up some nasty stuff and sneezing.  Think I'll have a drank around 7ish...



by my clock you are 5 hours over due for a drank.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> by my clock you are 5 hours over due for a drank.





You must be on GON time !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You must be on GON time !!



There is another?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2013)

Miller time here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2013)

Leftova steak an potatoe..... The baked kind


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 8, 2013)

BLT with lettuce from the garden. Was yummy!! Now I've got to go and plant some more collards in the rain. Rabbits broke in and ate ours up. Found several flats at the hardware store for 1/2 off. Each flat of 9 was only $1. Bought a LOT. Still tons cheaper than buying at the grocery store already grown!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2013)

Home made vegetable soup and kone bread.  Soup was loaded down with deer meat, ham, rice, peas, mushrooms, taters etc, coulda ate it with a fork !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Miller time here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2013)

Counting down the time before I get to go to work!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 8, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> BLT with lettuce from the garden. Was yummy!! Now I've got to go and plant some more collards in the rain. Rabbits broke in and ate ours up. Found several flats at the hardware store for 1/2 off. Each flat of 9 was only $1. Bought a LOT. Still tons cheaper than buying at the grocery store already grown!




Simple solution Sugar, BOOM, BOOM..........now plenty of fried rabbit to go along with the sandwiches or just a full meal of fried rabbit smothered in gravy with mashed potatoes, english peas, mac and cheese, sliced tomatoes, biscuits, and baked apples for dessert.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2013)

Love fried rabbit and gravy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Simple solution Sugar, BOOM, BOOM..........now plenty of fried rabbit to go along with the sandwiches or just a full meal of fried rabbit smothered in gravy with mashed potatoes, english peas, mac and cheese, sliced tomatoes, biscuits, and baked apples for dessert.





KyDawg said:


> Love fried rabbit and gravy.


Hasenpfeffer.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Simple solution Sugar, BOOM, BOOM..........now plenty of fried rabbit to go along with the sandwiches or just a full meal of fried rabbit smothered in gravy with mashed potatoes, english peas, mac and cheese, sliced tomatoes, biscuits, and baked apples for dessert.






Dang EE done flung a cravin on me !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Simple solution Sugar, BOOM, BOOM..........now plenty of fried rabbit to go along with the sandwiches or just a full meal of fried rabbit smothered in gravy with mashed potatoes, english peas, mac and cheese, sliced tomatoes, biscuits, and baked apples for dessert.



Man that sounds so good!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Man that sounds so good!





Reckon I'll pass ya on my home here in another coupla hours.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey y'all! Will y'all say a few prayers for my husband's Grandma. She fell last week & broke her shoulder & her femur. She under went surgery earlier this week to repair her femur. Dr's gave her pain meds & she had a severe reaction to it & almost passed away. Yesterday her bowels ruptured & she under went another surgery to repair that. The dr.'s removed a good bit of her colon. Right now she is on life support & will probably not make it thru the next couple of days. She is in her 80's & she is very frail. I would appreciate it if y'all just keep us in y'alls thoughts & prayers this week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 8, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all! Will y'all say a few prayers for my husband's Grandma. She fell last week & broke her shoulder & her femur. She under went surgery earlier this week to repair her femur. Dr's gave her pain meds & she had a severe reaction to it & almost passed away. Yesterday her bowels ruptured & she under went another surgery to repair that. The dr.'s removed a good bit of her colon. Right now she is on life support & will probably not make it thru the next couple of days. She is in her 80's & she is very frail. I would appreciate it if y'all just keep us in y'alls thoughts & prayers this week.





Dang Crickett, she's been thru ALOT,  prayers sent.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang Crickett, she's been thru ALOT,  prayers sent.



Thank you Mill! 

She's a Cherokee Indian so you never know she may pull thru this & live another 10-20 years! She is one tuff cookie that's for sure!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2013)

You got it Criket.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 8, 2013)

You've got it Crickett.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> You got it Criket.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've got it Crickett.



Thank y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 8, 2013)

crickett said:


> hey y'all! Will y'all say a few prayers for my husband's grandma. She fell last week & broke her shoulder & her femur. She under went surgery earlier this week to repair her femur. Dr's gave her pain meds & she had a severe reaction to it & almost passed away. Yesterday her bowels ruptured & she under went another surgery to repair that. The dr.'s removed a good bit of her colon. Right now she is on life support & will probably not make it thru the next couple of days. She is in her 80's & she is very frail. I would appreciate it if y'all just keep us in y'alls thoughts & prayers this week.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 8, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Thank you Keebs! 

I will post an update soon.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 8, 2013)

Anyone no when its supposed to start raining?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2013)

Hey Criket. Hey Blood.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 8, 2013)

A little peach picking for Eagle in the morning to go with his coffee.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


He never talks to you anymore. How rude..


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

Sleep is overrated, jus saying!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Sleep is overrated, jus saying!


Especially when  you're not doing it.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> He never talks to you anymore. How rude..


.......You know when I'm on the road traveling........I don't text, and drive!!No No:

Just got back in from Thomasville........We/Tag placed second in the derby!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Especially when  you're not doing it.



True DAT!

Whatchew doing up this time of day? Assembling my Christmas gift?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just got back in from Thomasville........We/Tag placed second in the derby!!





blood on the ground said:


> True DAT!
> 
> Whatchew doing up this time of day? Assembling my Christmas gift?


Making room on the firewood rack for the delivery of wood you're brangin me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Making room on the firewood rack for the delivery of wood you're brangin me.



Pm me your address  ..... For real


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 9, 2013)

Where did the weekend go?   Drizzled the entire time IMBY.

Well with Moanday here the coffee brewing and I'll quit stewing.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where did the weekend go?   Drizzled the entire time IMBY.
> 
> Well with Moanday here the coffee brewing and I'll quit stewing.



Poet and don't no it!

Thanks for the brew brother!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

Fresh pot.............errrr.........A fresh pot to start the day..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 9, 2013)

Happy Monday to all of you.  I realized that I really did need my beauty sleep.


I used to "sit and wonder" about all of you drivelers that were wide awake at such a crazy hour as 2 AM, 3 AM, and even 4 AM............well now I just sit !!!!  

Hope all of you had a decent weekend and was able to stay as dry as possible.

Now please send over the coffee, Gobblin.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fresh pot.............errrr.........A fresh pot to start the day..



 

Ahhh.....Monday again. Off to another 12 - 13 hour day of work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

Sterlo58 said:


> Ahhh.....Monday again. Off to another 12 - 13 hour day of work.


I tolt you dem Japs would werk you ta def...


----------



## Hankus (Dec 9, 2013)

well lemme go see if I'm mud boggin or stuck at the shop


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

30 mo minutes


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all! Will y'all say a few prayers for my husband's Grandma. She fell last week & broke her shoulder & her femur. She under went surgery earlier this week to repair her femur. Dr's gave her pain meds & she had a severe reaction to it & almost passed away. Yesterday her bowels ruptured & she under went another surgery to repair that. The dr.'s removed a good bit of her colon. Right now she is on life support & will probably not make it thru the next couple of days. She is in her 80's & she is very frail. I would appreciate it if y'all just keep us in y'alls thoughts & prayers this week.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 9, 2013)

Another week and it is not starting out well....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

morning folks....... its Monday  BLAH!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Another week and it is not starting out well....





havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks....... its Monday  BLAH!!!!!!



Wimps'.... Get to work, ,,, ain't nothin wrong with a rainy Monday!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

Egg sammich on the front porch this morning..... I love cool rainy mornings!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just got back in from Thomasville........We/Tag placed second in the derby!!


Good Deal!!


blood on the ground said:


> 30 mo minutes





jmfauver said:


> Another week and it is not starting out well....


at least we're here to see it, right?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning folks....... its Monday  BLAH!!!!!!


 read my post to Tiny^^^^^^


stringmusic said:


>



Howdy Folks!!  Had a blast wiff Rutt, Tag & Mud Friday night, then I had to leave my guests EARLY Sat. morning & rode with my baby sis to meet the other 2 D's and spent the day Christmas shopping, it's rare just the 4 of us are together, so yeah, it was a good day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> at least we're here to see it, right?



Id rather be seeing it from a deer stand or my bed, but yes maam your right


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Id rather be seeing it from a deer stand or my bed, but yes maam your right


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 9, 2013)

moanin', people.
Call week part deux is now under way. Took Bubbette to the Albany international airport and crop dusting service about 5am. She is flying to Denver for the first time since before surgery.
High in Denver is 18 degree's today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

Howdy folks.

Later folks.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just got back in from Thomasville........We/Tag placed second in the derby!!







jmfauver said:


>



Thank you! 

I don't  have a new update on her condition yet. I'm waiting on my MIL to call me. 



Keebs said:


> Howdy Folks!!  Had a blast wiff Rutt, Tag & Mud Friday night, then I had to leave my guests EARLY Sat. morning & rode with my baby sis to meet the other 2 D's and spent the day Christmas shopping, it's rare just the 4 of us are together, so yeah, it was a good day!




Mornin! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin! 



Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Later folks.



Mornin to you too Grouchy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh, Crickett, thoughts and prayers for your husband`s Grandmother. I hope all will go well.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Later folks.



Come back when you can stay longer sir.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2013)

Hey y'all head over to the Photog forum & check out some AMAZING photos!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783308




Nicodemus said:


> Oh, Crickett, thoughts and prayers for your husband`s Grandmother. I hope all will go well.



Thank you Nic!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all head over to the Photog forum & check out some AMAZING photos!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783308
> 
> ...



Was just looking at that Crickett. There is some serious talent over there. If I had the dandelion you shot, it would be framed in my house. Love it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Later folks.


git back here!


Crickett said:


> Mornin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Somebody(we all know who it was) in da office got hot Friday and turned the heat/ac system off. It's 57 degrees in here.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Was just looking at that Crickett. There is some serious talent over there. If I had the dandelion you shot, it would be framed in my house. Love it.


Awesome pics over there for sure!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Good Morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning.



You late


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning.


BLAH


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You late



And to perky for a Monday..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You late



Good Day 
Oh yeah i got your hug Friday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> BLAH
> 
> 
> And to perky for a Monday..


Don't worry. Be happy. 


mudracing101 said:


> Good Day
> Oh yeah i got your hug Friday



I need it back. I'm fafafafafafafa farezzin tadeaf.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Wish I could pop a few of these city doves.  Pull up every morning and watch about 30 get up out the back parking lot.  These ringnecks are HUGE!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wish I could pop a few of these city doves.  Pull up every morning and watch about 30 get up out the back parking lot.  These ringnecks are HUGE!!



Speaking of birds............. Opened the front door last night and a bird went tearing out of the Christmas wreath. 
He'd done roosted in it.  I don't know who was more surprised me or da bird.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> git back here!





I`m here and yonder today. Lot of plunderin` goin` on around here.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of birds............. Opened the front door last night and a bird went tearing out of the Christmas wreath.
> He'd done roosted in it.  I don't know who was more surprised me or da bird.



That poor little bird.  All nice and comfy in a pretty home and you skeered it away.  Wish Mr H had captured this on video


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That poor little bird.  All nice and comfy in a pretty home and you skeered it away.  Wish Mr H had captured this on video



Stupid bird bout knocked my ear off. Serious.

I did feel kinda bad for disturbing him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

Today's my Saturday !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m here and yonder today. Lot of plunderin` goin` on around here.


Hhhhmmm, sounds like you might need help, wish I could take off work!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Somebody(we all know who it was) in da office got hot Friday and turned the heat/ac system off. It's 57 degrees in here.


want to borrow my blankey?


mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning.


 Hey you............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of birds............. Opened the front door last night and a bird went tearing out of the Christmas wreath.
> He'd done roosted in it.  I don't know who was more surprised me or da bird.


   I can just see you "jumping back" too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, sounds like you might need help, wish I could take off work!
> 
> want to borrow my blankey?
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's my Saturday !!



Are you for rizzle
It's just Monday up here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wander if my Secret Santa person has a fireplace?  I'm getting a life size self portrait done of me and i'm thinking i'd look good above their mantle.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander if my Secret Santa person has a fireplace?  I'm getting a life size self portrait done of me and i'm thinking i'd look good above their mantle.



It would sure keep the burglers out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander if my Secret Santa person has a fireplace?  I'm getting a life size self portrait done of me and i'm thinking i'd look good above their mantle.



I gotz a fireplace.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander if my Secret Santa person has a fireplace?  I'm getting a life size self portrait done of me and i'm thinking i'd look good above their mantle.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> It would sure keep the burglers out.


Oh snap!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotz a fireplace.


 A very purty one too!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wander if my Secret Santa person has a fireplace?  I'm getting a life size self portrait done of me and i'm thinking i'd look good above their mantle.


 don't bother, I have the PERFECT picture to get blown up!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Wimps'.... Get to work, ,,, ain't nothin wrong with a rainy Monday!



I can't get to work the Gooberment still ain't got no contract for me...week 2 this time and 10th week this yr.....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Today's my Saturday !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It would sure keep the burglers out.


Are you kidding, you know how much that thing is gonna be worth



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gotz a fireplace.


You gettin one anyways



Keebs said:


> don't bother, I have the PERFECT picture to get blown up!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate is whats for lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't bother, I have the PERFECT picture to get blown up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Leroy, please do not ag her on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, please do not ag her on.



wha?  WE love pictures.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wha?  WE love pictures.



One day i'll learn not to take pics with Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxby's buffalo chicken finger plate is whats for lunch.


I had soup & salad...........


havin_fun_huntin said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> Leroy, please do not ag her on.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> wha?  WE love pictures.


 we do don't we............. lemme see............ where's my camera...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had soup & salad...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I knew not to act stupid


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

hfh?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I knew not to act stupid


 I thought you were acting normal!


mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03?


quit trying!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I thought you were acting normal!
> 
> quit trying!!!!!!



I was actin normal  , for me anyways


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I had soup & salad...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isnt there an unspoken rule that everytime members meet pictures should be taken and shared....  I swore I heard that once....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

2nd ham and cheese sammach of the day and yogart...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I was actin normal  , for me anyways


I know.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Isnt there an unspoken rule that everytime members meet pictures should be taken and shared....  I swore I heard that once....


 maybe not "every" time, but it WAS the first time Rutt, Tag & Mud had met, but Tag crashed out on us by the time I thought to get pictures!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2nd ham and cheese sammach of the day and yogart...


 get back on track, darlin!


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2013)

I am here................................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know.............
> 
> maybe not "every" time, but it WAS the first time Rutt, Tag & Mud had met, but Tag crashed out on us by the time I thought to get pictures!
> 
> get back on track, darlin!



Going to eat at oletimes with the wifes family saturday night.  Gonna have to do right all week for sure!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> I am here................................


took ya long enough!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Going to eat at oletimes with the wifes family saturday night.  Gonna have to do right all week for sure!


 that's some good eats!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

1


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 1



Late start


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

never mind.....................NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> never mind.....................NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!





Ma`am?  

I posted in the wrong thread, so I deleted my post and posted it in the right one.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

ok, here's lookin at you kid..................


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ma`am?
> 
> I posted in the wrong thread, so I deleted my post and posted it in the right one.


 I figured that out after I posted the "invalid thread" post!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

ok, ok, here's da bouys & me, sorta kinda normal...........


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I figured that out after I posted the "invalid thread" post!





You see that deer I got Saturday afternoon?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> never mind.....................NICODEMUS!!!!!!!!



I'z gonna quote it too. Somepin bout Winter.
Friday evenin we had a fan in the winder and the back door open. Spent the whole evenin OUTSIDE. Sunday had a fire in the fireplace the whole day . Spent the whole day INSIDE.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You see that deer I got Saturday afternoon?


 I did & hit the "like" button on FB for ya!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z gonna quote it too. Somepin bout Winter.
> Friday evenin we had a fan in the winder and the back door open. Spent the whole evenin OUTSIDE. Sunday had a fire in the fireplace the whole day . Spent the whole day INSIDE.


I had to borrow a jacket from big sis Saturday when we got to her house, me & baby sis were running the A/C all the way until we hit Thomaston!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, here's lookin at you kid..................


Hey you!


Keebs said:


> ok, ok, here's da bouys & me, sorta kinda normal...........


Fine folks in that pic. Mighty fine folks!


Nicodemus said:


> You see that deer I got Saturday afternoon?


I saw it. Nice un!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, here's lookin at you kid..................


Really.


Keebs said:


> ok, ok, here's da bouys & me, sorta kinda normal...........



You look like you got a pnut head compared to Mitch and my big ole pumpkin head


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ok, here's lookin at you kid..................


Really.


Keebs said:


> ok, ok, here's da bouys & me, sorta kinda normal...........



You look like you got a pnut head compared to Mitch and my big ole pumpkin head


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Really.
> 
> 
> You look like you got a pnut head compared to Mitch and my big ole pumpkin head





mudracing101 said:


> Really.
> 
> 
> You look like you got a pnut head compared to Mitch and my big ole pumpkin head



You can say that again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.



Stupid computer running slow I double clicked it


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Really.
> 
> 
> You look like you got a pnut head compared to Mitch and my big ole pumpkin head





mudracing101 said:


> Really.
> 
> 
> You look like you got a pnut head compared to Mitch and my big ole pumpkin head





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You can say that again.





mudracing101 said:


> Stupid computer running slow I double clicked it


really???
Act nice or I have ONE MORE that I KNOW you don't wanna see on here...................


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> really???
> Act nice or I have ONE MORE that I KNOW you don't wanna see on here...................



Really, i thought that was the too silly ones. Send it to my pm box and let me see,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Late start




Naw, right on time !! #3 




Keebs said:


> ok, here's lookin at you kid..................





I spent a lil time in jail with a dood that looks JUST like Mudracin . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, right on time !! #3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I spent a lil time in jail with a dood that looks JUST like Mudracin . . .



same cell?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Time to "just for men" my beard again, i look just like Santy Claus.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Poor keebs, she was prolly on her tip toes and standing as tall as she could


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Really, i thought that was the too silly ones. Send it to my pm box and let me see,


can't pm it, I'll email it to you............ well, there's 2 of them.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> I spent a lil time in jail with a dood that looks JUST like Mudracin . . .





mudracing101 said:


> Time to "just for men" my beard again, i look just like Santy Claus.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> can't pm it, I'll email it to you............ well, there's 2 of them.......



ok  , email it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie, got everything ready for the better half's surgery?  House clean, meals cooked, clothes washed, dried, folded & put away???


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poor keebs, she was prolly on her tip toes and standing as tall as she could


nope, standin normal.......... I come up under near 'bout everyone's arm pits!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

mud and rutt could come close to passing as brothers


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 9, 2013)

Kydawg+


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud and rutt could come close to passing as brothers


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Charlie, got everything ready for the better half's surgery?  House clean, meals cooked, clothes washed, dried, folded & put away???
> 
> nope, standin normal.......... I come up under near 'bout everyone's arm pits!



We have been on phone with the Doctor office this morning. She developed a bad cough over the weekend and her Dr said no way she could have the surgery with that going own. They have recheduled her for Jan. 10th.
She is upset in one way and releived somewhat that she  will be able to talk during Christmas. I was hoping to get it over with.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We have been on phone with the Doctor office this morning. She developed a bad cough over the weekend and her Dr said no way she could have the surgery with that going own. They have recheduled her for Jan. 10th.
> She is upset in one way and releived somewhat that shw eill be able to talk during Christmas. I was hoping to get it over with.


Yeah, I'd want to get it done with too, but at least she doesn't have to deal with it during the holidays!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



It that wasnt such a huge compliment for Rutt, Hfh could of gotten banned for that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud and rutt could come close to passing as brothers





Keebs said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> It that wasnt such a huge compliment for Rutt, Hfh could of gotten banned for that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> We have been on phone with the Doctor office this morning. She developed a bad cough over the weekend and her Dr said no way she could have the surgery with that going own. They have recheduled her for Jan. 10th.
> She is upset in one way and releived somewhat that she  will be able to talk during Christmas. I was hoping to get it over with.



I know youll be glad when its done and its behind y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It that wasnt such a huge compliment for Rutt, Hfh could of gotten banned for that.


     
OH, did you get the "Forklift" work done???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Where hdm03 today?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where hdm03 today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

poor feller got lost?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

who else are we missing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud?



 muds here silly, we aint missing him


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2013)

hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

HAHAHA someone keeps deleting post


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 9, 2013)

What?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>





rydert said:


> same cell?





Jail not prison, not enough time for a quickie. 


#5


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HAHAHA someone keeps deleting post



is that what's happening?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

idk im confused like normal


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HAHAHA someone keeps deleting post





It's that idjit, dingleberry pie eatin Nitram.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's that idjit, dingleberry pie eatin Nitram.



I didn't start it.  I'm not sure who did...sometimes you have to look at who would benefit the most to find your suspect.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Yup wasnt Nit first he had kang , I blame quack.. he did it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

I didnt Try.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jail not prison, not enough time for a quickie.
> 
> 
> #5



how did i miss that comment...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how did i miss that comment...



To busy textin and playing on facebook.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> To busy textin and playing on facebook.



 pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HAHAHA someone keeps deleting post





Tain't me, gonna check the birdfield . .


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Ry-Dirt, that you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't me, gonna check the birdfield . .



When you gonna go shoot that field?  Birds gonna die of old age before you sling some lead


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 9, 2013)

Howdy Charlie, hope the Mrs. is doing ok!


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Ry-Dirt, that you?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Howdy Martin, she is doing fine. Just aggravated.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Found a stoeger shotgun on facebook for $350 with 3 chokes... if it wasnt christmas time Id be tempted to make the wife mad and buy that..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Howdy Martin, she is doing fine. Just aggravated.


How can you tell? Is she communicating with sign language?  You number 1 !!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Found a stoeger shotgun on facebook for $350 with 3 chokes... if it wasnt christmas time Id be tempted to make the wife mad and buy that..



Buy it for her and use it, thats what i do.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Buy it for her and use it, thats what i do.



She wants a durn pistol... Just my luck too


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Found a stoeger shotgun on facebook for $350 with 3 chokes... if it wasnt christmas time Id be tempted to make the wife mad and buy that..



M2000,M3500 or P350?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

M2000


----------



## rydert (Dec 9, 2013)

whats a stoeger?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She wants a durn pistol... Just my luck too



Well get yourself a good one, i meant her a good one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

rydert said:


> whats a stoeger?



its and over/under pump-o-matic single shot BB slingshot.  They are awesome


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well get yourself a good one, i meant her a good one.



 you give worse advice than I do!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you give worse advice than I do!



That doesnt always work though, last year wife wanted a pink lady, and i told her ruger or smith makes a lil better one and she said "No ,if my pistol is pink you wont bother , borrow, or use it" Stupid dang pink hammerless 38 special been in the safe for a year now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin



bout time for us to lock up and hunt a cold one


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> That doesnt always work though, last year wife wanted a pink lady, and i told her ruger or smith makes a lil better one and she said "No ,if my pistol is pink you wont bother , borrow, or use it" Stupid dang pink hammerless 38 special been in the safe for a year now.


bring her & da gun to Dulieville, we get it broke in!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin


 'ola!


mudracing101 said:


> bout time for us to lock up and hunt a cold one


dang, it sho nuff is, ain't it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> bring her & da gun to Dulieville, we get it broke in!



Need to , brand new for christmas last year and been shot 6 times.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

I think mud would look right sporty carrying a pank pistol


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Need to , brand new for christmas last year and been shot 6 times.


 I have targets!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 9, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I have food and beer!



fixed it for ya


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin


I made it back alive!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fixed it for ya


1/2 right, sorta, I HAD a big pot of soup............. they supply their own beverages............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I made it back alive!!!


 really?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tain't me, gonna check the birdfield . .





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Birds gonna die of old age before you sling some lead



Birds gonna die of old age either way..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Birds gonna die of old age either way..





K lets go Keebs. Later ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 9, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> K lets go Keebs. Later ya'll.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> When you gonna go shoot that field?  Birds gonna die of old age before you sling some lead




Slowest year in over 25 yrs, I've been wrapped up, but couldn't shoot because of wife/work etc.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> How can you tell? Is she communicating with sign language?  You number 1 !!!




 Po Mr. Chawlie !! 





Workin2Hunt said:


> Birds gonna die of old age either way..





This coming from the guy that his sig line read "Put down the beer and pick up your shotgun!!"


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How can you tell? Is she communicating with sign language?  You number 1 !!!



She does that on a regular basis. Until the surgery she can talk in a low voice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> She does that on a regular basis. Until the surgery she can talk in a low voice.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

That wasn't nice Mud!

Ola to you to KeebOlishus!

Miggie, did you find a good deal on an apartment in Mableton?

Alright kids, Its ready..... Sausage an cabbage, mashed taters, an cornbread muffins! Sweet tea!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2013)

Grandma Update:

She has a severe blood infection that is causing her feet to turn black. Prognosis is not good. 




KyDawg said:


> She does that on a regular basis. Until the surgery she can talk in a low voice.



What time is her surgery tomorrow KD?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Grandma Update:
> 
> She has a severe blood infection that is causing her feet to turn black. Prognosis is not good.
> 
> ...



Been put of until January 10th due to a bad cough.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That wasn't nice Mud!
> 
> Ola to you to KeebOlishus!
> 
> ...


I hope y'all are gonna post the "Caution, NO open flames" sign on your door after that meal.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Been put of until January 10th due to a bad cough.



Dang!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I made it back alive!!!





Crickett said:


> Grandma Update:
> 
> She has a severe blood infection that is causing her feet to turn black. Prognosis is not good.
> 
> ...



Sorry Mrs. Cricket, I will say a prayer for both of you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope y'all are gonna post the "Caution, NO open flames" sign on your door after that meal.



That meal is the original Activia!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

How about them apples!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Grandma Update:
> 
> She has a severe blood infection that is causing her feet to turn black. Prognosis is not good.
> 
> ...





That ain't good Crickett, will continue to pray for your granny in law.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That meal is the original Activia!


I'll alert the boys down at the waste treatment plant then.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

You know your raising Rednecks when they talk about packing there lunch for school and a pickled egg is one of the items going into the bag!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll alert the boys down at the waste treatment plant then.



They will remember tonight as the night the lights went out in Georgia!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You know your raising Rednecks when they talk about packing there lunch for school and a pickled egg is one of the items going into the bag!





When I was going to college in Milledgeville, the ole pool room down town used to serve up some of the best chili dogs/pickled eggs and .50 draft beers !!!!   


Oh Laaaaaaaaawd.  PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That ain't good Crickett, will continue to pray for your granny in law.



Thank you! 

I'm just really hating it for my MIL. She lost her Dad several years ago on Christmas Eve & now it looks like she will lose her Mom too right before Christmas. 

On another note my cousin that owns a funeral home has agreed to give them the family discount so that when she does pass away they are not hit with such a huge financial burden.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When I was going to college in Milledgeville, the ole pool room down town used to serve up some of the best chili dogs/pickled eggs and .50 draft beers !!!!
> 
> 
> Oh Laaaaaaaaawd.  PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm just really hating it for my MIL. She lost her Dad several years ago on Christmas Eve & now it looks like she will lose her Mom too right before Christmas.
> 
> On another note my cousin that owns a funeral home has agreed to give them the family discount so that when she does pass away they are not hit with such a huge financial burden.


Still prayin for y'all Crickett


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Grandma Update:
> 
> She has a severe blood infection that is causing her feet to turn black. Prognosis is not good.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

Geeeeeeeze, it's raining AGAIN.  Messin up all my scratch feed in the field.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeze, it's raining AGAIN.  Messin up all my scratch feed in the field.





Been floodin` here for a good spell now. Ol` boy cuttin` them cotton stalks across the road had to get quick to get out of the field before he stayed there for a while.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Still prayin for y'all Crickett





Nicodemus said:


>



Thanks y'all!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2013)

I would like to see some warm South Georgia rain.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I would like to see some warm South Georgia rain.



And we would love to see some cold weather and snow .... 

How you doing tonight brother


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm in heaven. Forgot to turn the coffee pot off as I exited stage left this morning. That last cup sat on the warmer all day and I just poured it up. That is some rightious elixir right there now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm in heaven. Forgot to turn the coffee pot off as I exited stage left this morning. That last cup sat on the warmer all day and I just poured it up. That is some rightious elixir right there now.





I just threw up a lil . . .No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 9, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just threw up a lil . . .No No:


Whassamatta Mary Alice, it make you think of breakin a nail or something?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 9, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm in heaven. Forgot to turn the coffee pot off as I exited stage left this morning. That last cup sat on the warmer all day and I just poured it up. That is some rightious elixir right there now.



Bleh…... NASTY!!!! 

Hey….wait a minute….ain'tchyu spose to be drankin some kinda tea????


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 9, 2013)

Here is to the broke back mounting hunting club.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Bleh…... NASTY!!!!
> 
> Hey….wait a minute….ain'tchyu spose to be drankin some kinda tea????





You tell 'em gal friendddddddddddd!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 9, 2013)

I will go get coffee from the pot several days later.... It won't hurt ya! McDonalds fries don't go bad either and require no refrigeration, you can eat'em right out of the back seat weeks later!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 9, 2013)

Morning Mr Eagle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

happy toozdy kids, hope all is grand in driveller nation!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

That righteous elixir from earlier kind of don't like a body to rest too long...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That righteous elixir from earlier kind of don't like a body to rest too long...



Alice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Alice


Whassamatta, the string rubbin yo thigh got you a little irritated?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whassamatta, the string rubbin yo thigh got you a little irritated?



Go back to bed insomniac....... I got this covered until 7am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Go back to bed insomniac....... I got this covered until 7am.


Pffffft. I'll prolly come back in here in ten minutes and you and Quack both will be snoring...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh, and BTW, very few people on your side of town have a clue that you're spose to turn your headlights on when its raining. Idgits.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pffffft. I'll prolly come back in here in ten minutes and you and Quack both will be snoring...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh, and BTW, very few people on your side of town have a clue that you're spose to turn your headlights on when its raining. Idgits.



Yes  I have to agree with both of these statements.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2013)

Freshly brewed for those who have been hitting each other with those feather filled 24 oz gloves over night.





The rain has returned.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Freshly brewed for those who have been hitting each other with those feather filled 24 oz gloves over night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The illegal alien started it .......

Its rained all night here in Cartersville... I'm just glad nothing broke up on the roof of the building last night!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The illegal alien started it .......
> 
> Its rained all night here in Cartersville... I'm just glad nothing broke up on the roof of the building last night!



I noticed he was familiar with foreign objects.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> The illegal alien started it .......
> 
> Its rained all night here in Cartersville... I'm just glad nothing broke up on the roof of the building last night!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I noticed he was familiar with foreign objects.


good eye! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


>



now look .... he is hittin on me .....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> good eye!
> 
> 
> now look .... he is hittin on me .....



better this way    than this


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 10, 2013)

HEY MC!!!!!!!!!!!

text from Nashville said schools closed, roads bad but not that bad, still have power for now, BUT, more nasty stuff is coming. 


what's the forecast looking like?????




Hope KD is ok in Cantucky.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

Doc_5729 said:


> HEY MC!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> text from Nashville said schools closed, roads bad but not that bad, still have power for now, BUT, more nasty stuff is coming.
> 
> ...


For us? or for Nashville?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2013)

Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

I would have been here a couple of hours ago but somehow I drank some "chocolate milk" that had an expired date on it and then I drank a couple of cups of coffee that had been sitting on the burner all day long yesterday and then I ate a big old pickled egg early this morning and I have been doing the 2-step in the bathroom for awhile now.  

So far, I think I lost maybe 5-10 pounds today !!!! 

Ya'll carry on.  Gotta get a shower and be out of town for several hours.  Catch you later.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> I would have been here a couple of hours ago but somehow I drank some "chocolate milk" that had an expired date on it and then I drank a couple of cups of coffee that had been sitting on the burner all day long yesterday and then I ate a big old pickled egg early this morning and I have been doing the 2-step in the bathroom for awhile now.
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

merning folks..


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

I am here.....................


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

hfh+


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

Wife made me a omelet with shooms in it.... She wants something


----------



## Doc_5729 (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For us? or for Nashville?



Nashville......... you been in my bag again?::


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

Don't she


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

Help


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Wife made me a omelet with shooms in it.... She wants something



Depends on the type of shrooms.................


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Help


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> Depends on the type of shrooms.................



I will try it and see what happens!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

I wasnt trying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

doc_5729 said:


> nashville......... You been in my bag again?::


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I wasnt trying.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Ladies, how long will this emotional roll coaster my wife is riding last?  Is it a phase or does it last the whole pregnancy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ladies, how long will this emotional roll coaster my wife is riding last?  Is it a phase or does it last the whole pregnancy?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ladies, how long will this emotional roll coaster my wife is riding last?  Is it a phase or does it last the whole pregnancy?



It's even worse after the baby is born.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ladies, how long will this emotional roll coaster my wife is riding last?  Is it a phase or does it last the whole pregnancy?


yes


Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Migmack said:


> It's even worse after the baby is born.


 you have a baby & let me know how it works out for you.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes
> 
> 
> 
> you have a baby & let me know how it works out for you.......



Yes its a phase or yes it last


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2013)

Lesson of the day, from the Grouch...

Don`t make the WOWs mad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Morning Mrs H.

Nic, you just figured that out?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes its a phase or yes it last


You think it's bad now............... wait till she goes thru "The Change". 


Nicodemus said:


> Lesson of the day, from the Grouch...
> 
> Don`t make the WOWs mad.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Mrs H.
> 
> Nic, you just figured that out?



Mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning Mrs H.
> 
> Nic, you just figured that out?





Nope, I figured that out about the first week of May 2005.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ladies, how long will this emotional roll coaster my wife is riding last?  Is it a phase or does it last the whole pregnancy?



Its like this .... Its your fault and that will last for ever and ever! Get used to it or do what the rest of us menz do and take up hunting, fishing, golf, softball.... Coach a little league team .... These things will keep you busy and out of her line of fire!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Nope, I figured that out about the first week of May 2005.



So your rain dance with the chicken noises started in 05!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ladies, how long will this emotional roll coaster my wife is riding last?  Is it a phase or does it last the whole pregnancy?


see below


Migmack said:


> It's even worse after the baby is born.


^^^^^^



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin 



Nicodemus said:


> Lesson of the day, from the Grouch...
> 
> Don`t make the WOWs mad.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> So your rain dance with the chicken noises started in 05!



Nah, I joined the Forum the last week of April 2005.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You think it's bad now............... wait till she goes thru "The Change".





blood on the ground said:


> Its like this .... Its your fault and that will last for ever and ever! Get used to it or do what the rest of us menz do and take up hunting, fishing, golf, softball.... Coach a little league team .... These things will keep you busy and out of her line of fire!



    Dear Lord, what have I done


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dear Lord, what have I done



Young grasshopper , you have much to learn


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes its a phase or yes it last


yes


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Hiya sista!


Nicodemus said:


> Lesson of the day, from the Grouch...
> 
> Don`t make the WOWs mad.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You think it's bad now............... wait till she goes thru "The Change".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, don't warn'em, let'em learn on their own!


Nicodemus said:


> Nope, I figured that out about the first week of May 2005.


but I didn't join until 2008...............


blood on the ground said:


> Its like this .... Its your fault and that will last for ever and ever! Get used to it or do what the rest of us menz do and take up hunting, fishing, golf, softball.... Coach a little league team .... These things will keep you busy and out of her line of fire!


 you're smarter than I gave you credit for, blood!


Crickett said:


> Mornin


mernin!


Nicodemus said:


> Nah, I joined the Forum the last week of April 2005.


~whew~ ok, tw'eren't me then.............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dear Lord, what have I done









 changed your life FOREVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Mud, I bumped a thread from last year you might want to check out. "Got in trouble for posting late last year" 

You're welcome.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm03+ howdy lurker


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud, I bumped a thread from last year you might want to check out. "Got in trouble for posting late last year"
> 
> You're welcome.



Thanks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Young grasshopper , you have much to learn


The first of which is how not to bump his rear when he hops.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

What'd I miss?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The first of which is how not to bump his rear when he hops.



Drank Redbull, errbody knows that


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yes its a phase or yes it last



Yes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Drank Redbull, errbody knows that


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dear Lord, what have I done



Just a lil advice, she's got mood swings going all over the place. If she doesnt have a job she needs one. She can then take some of this out on some one else. If she is moping around the house, activities will help. Give her a to do list. You know, Chores. Cleaning the toilets, scrubbing the floors all of this will keep her busy. If she finishes all this let her move out to the yard. Lots of pinestraw on the ground right now. When she gets thru with that it will be time to go back and start over in the house.  Do like i do and leave cans everywhere and then tell her if she picks them up she can keep the recycling change If you need any more help or advice just holler.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Drank Redbull, errbody knows that


That just makes you bump it faster and with more intensity.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Lesson of the day, from the Grouch...
> 
> Don`t make the WOWs mad.





Now he tells me....where was this post a few years ago


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just a lil advice, she's got mood swings going all over the place. If she doesnt have a job she needs one. She can then take some of this out on some one else. If she is moping around the house, activities will help. Give her a to do list. You know, Chores. Cleaning the toilets, scrubbing the floors all of this will keep her busy. If she finishes all this let her move out to the yard. Lots of pinestraw on the ground right now. When she gets thru with that it will be time to go back and start over in the house.  Do like i do and leave cans everywhere and then tell her if she picks them up she can keep the recycling change If you need any more help or advice just holler.


 Thanks for the ammo..........................


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just a lil advice, she's got mood swings going all over the place. If she doesnt have a job she needs one. She can then take some of this out on some one else. If she is moping around the house, activities will help. Give her a to do list. You know, Chores. Cleaning the toilets, scrubbing the floors all of this will keep her busy. If she finishes all this let her move out to the yard. Lots of pinestraw on the ground right now. When she gets thru with that it will be time to go back and start over in the house.  Do like i do and leave cans everywhere and then tell her if she picks them up she can keep the recycling change If you need any more help or advice just holler.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Thanks for the ammo..........................



Aint you got some phones to answer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just a lil advice, she's got mood swings going all over the place. If she doesnt have a job she needs one. She can then take some of this out on some one else. If she is moping around the house, activities will help. Give her a to do list. You know, Chores. Cleaning the toilets, scrubbing the floors all of this will keep her busy. If she finishes all this let her move out to the yard. Lots of pinestraw on the ground right now. When she gets thru with that it will be time to go back and start over in the house.  Do like i do and leave cans everywhere and then tell her if she picks them up she can keep the recycling change If you need any more help or advice just holler.


She has a job.  Believe it or not we talked about house cleaning last night.  Dumb move on my part...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> She has a job.  Believe it or not we talked about house cleaning last night.  Dumb move on my part...



Stand strong , never said making it work would be easy.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just a lil advice, she's got mood swings going all over the place. If she doesnt have a job she needs one. She can then take some of this out on some one else. If she is moping around the house, activities will help. Give her a to do list. You know, Chores. Cleaning the toilets, scrubbing the floors all of this will keep her busy. If she finishes all this let her move out to the yard. Lots of pinestraw on the ground right now. When she gets thru with that it will be time to go back and start over in the house.  Do like i do and leave cans everywhere and then tell her if she picks them up she can keep the recycling change If you need any more help or advice just holler.



Great advice, you will enoy part of you check going to the goverment and the rest to the X-wife.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Just a lil advice, she's got mood swings going all over the place. If she doesnt have a job she needs one. She can then take some of this out on some one else. If she is moping around the house, activities will help. Give her a to do list. You know, Chores. Cleaning the toilets, scrubbing the floors all of this will keep her busy. If she finishes all this let her move out to the yard. Lots of pinestraw on the ground right now. When she gets thru with that it will be time to go back and start over in the house.  Do like i do and leave cans everywhere and then tell her if she picks them up she can keep the recycling change If you need any more help or advice just holler.



Great advice, you will enjoy part of your check going to the goverment and the rest to the X-wife.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That just makes you bump it faster and with more intensity.



Thats the caffeine free kind idjit.  The dark blue cans are the secret.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Come to think of it , i need my truck washed.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Migmack said:


> Great advice, you will enjoy part of your check going to the goverment and the rest to the X-wife.



Naaahhhh, i got this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Come to think of it , i need my truck washed.



If your real good youll make her do it in the middle of winter, with a bikini on!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

it's not raining here no mo


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22+?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If your real good youll make her do it in the middle of winter, with a bikini on!



Are you kidding me, if she catches cold or the flu, who is gonna cook. I aint that heartless. She warms up the bucket of soap first.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Migmack said:


> Great advice, you will enoy part of you check going to the goverment and the rest to the X-wife.





Migmack said:


> Great advice, you will enjoy part of your check going to the goverment and the rest to the X-wife.


You can say that again! 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> If your real good youll make her do it in the middle of winter, with a bikini on!



Don't give him no ideers.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

would ya look at dat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh my.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

I aint trying


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Are you kidding me, if she catches cold or the flu, who is gonna cook. I aint that heartless. She warms up the bucket of soap first.



Hey, whatever excuse you gotta come up with is better than "I'm Skeered"


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint trying



me neither......it just happened......wasn't even paying attention


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> me neither......it just happened......wasn't even paying attention



That's what they all say


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

I just thunk bout something.  When most of yall meet my boss for the first time it'll be in March.  By then she will be like 6 1/2 months prego.  HAHA im leaving her with yall till after the baby is born


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Aint you got some phones to answer


no, I just answered a text though............ no phone call....... 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> She has a job.  Believe it or not we talked about house cleaning last night.  Dumb move on my part...


Word to the wise, become a minimalist ASAP!!  You can & will thank me later!


mudracing101 said:


> Stand strong , never said making it work would be easy.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just thunk bout something.  When most of yall meet my boss for the first time it'll be in March.  By then she will be like 6 1/2 months prego.  HAHA im leaving her with yall till after the baby is born


No No: so many things I could say, not gonna be banned today.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

I think Keebs needs a hug


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think Keebs needs a hug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



  thats better than the googly eyes yesterday


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats better than the googly eyes yesterday


 I knew you'd tell on me!


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2013)

What's up people. Aint been around much but im still kickin.... How's everybody been?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think Keebs needs a hug





Keebs said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


> thats better than the googly eyes yesterday





Keebs said:


> I knew you'd tell on me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


>



 dont be jealous


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

Morning yall!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

slip said:


> What's up people. Aint been around much but im still kickin.... How's everybody been?


How's it goin Slid?


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

slip said:


> What's up people. Aint been around much but im still kickin.... How's everybody been?



hay slip


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

slip said:


> What's up people. Aint been around much but im still kickin.... How's everybody been?





Hiya lil bro, I was just asking aboutcha the other day !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dont be jealous



jealousy is an ugly thing.


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's it goin Slid?



Its going. Been crazy lately, but I think things are about to smooth back out some.

Oh, and ... where did winter go?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

slip said:


> What's up people. Aint been around much but im still kickin.... How's everybody been?



Hey Slip!

Did ya get that tattoo yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Keebs, Dawn's cleaning out kitchen cabinets and found 2 jars of pear relish !!!  


2010, is it still okay ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Refried black beans and some kinda tacos ( not sure if this "meat" was ever living)


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

slip said:


> What's up people. Aint been around much but im still kickin.... How's everybody been?


'bout time you checked in!!!!!!! We've missed you!


mudracing101 said:


>


No No:hush.......... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, Dawn's cleaning out kitchen cabinets and found 2 jars of pear relish !!!
> 
> 
> 2010, is it still okay ??


 Oh yeah, that stuff will last a long time!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'bout time you checked in!!!!!!! We've missed you!
> 
> No No:hush..........
> 
> Oh yeah, that stuff will last a long time!






Cool !!!  She's got a buncha jars for ya. 16 as of now and still digging !!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Cool !!!  She's got a buncha jars for ya. 16 as of now and still digging !!


 Tell her I said "Thank Ya"!!


Lunch........ soup (again) and pb&j sammich............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

I gotz da crud.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

back from the sweat shop...I can't wait until the new rod wrapper arrives later this week, turning these things by hand is wearing me out...But the bubble gum pink is getting done, now if this pain in my neck will back off so I can finish while the gooberment figures out if I can return to my real fulltime job.....lol,


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz da crud.





That is what you get for playin twista in da rain


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Afternoon youngins On a Sunny  day in the Bluegrass. We are thankful we did not have to go to Nashville today. It was a big mess down there this morning.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

Sun is finally shining here!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz da crud.










jmfauver said:


> back from the sweat shop...I can't wait until the new rod wrapper arrives later this week, turning these things by hand is wearing me out...But the bubble gum pink is getting done, now if this pain in my neck will back off so I can finish while the gooberment figures out if I can return to my real fulltime job.....lol,


 stoopid guberment...........


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins On a Sunny  day in the Bluegrass. We are thankful we did not have to go to Nashville today. It was a big mess down there this morning.


Hiya Charlie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> That is what you get for playin twista in da rain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Slip!
> 
> Did ya get that tattoo yet?





Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz da crud.


I'z sawry. We had it during Thanksgiving. My FAVORITE holiday. Couldn't see no family. 
Hope ya feel betta and DON"T let Mz. Dawn get it.No No:


jmfauver said:


> back from the sweat shop...I can't wait until the new rod wrapper arrives later this week, turning these things by hand is wearing me out...But the bubble gum pink is getting done, now if this pain in my neck will back off so I can finish while the gooberment figures out if I can return to my real fulltime job.....lol,


She's gonna love it. Post up a pic for us! 


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins On a Sunny  day in the Bluegrass. We are thankful we did not have to go to Nashville today. It was a big mess down there this morning.



He works in mysterious ways.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Grrr.  Pearl Jam stuck in my head today


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grrr.  Pearl Jam stuck in my head today



Here, this'll fix it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

stoopid badgers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> stoopid badgers.


He won't have Pearl Jam stuck in his head though!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguels' new avatar....  I think I dated that chick once...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguels' new avatar....  I think I dated that chick once...


That's not a chick. That is a pic of Quack during his last colonoscopy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not a chick. That is a pic of Quack during his last colonoscopy.



And a pic of him telling the doc bye?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not a chick. That is a pic of Quack during his last colonoscopy.



I thought he looked familiar.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here, this'll fix it.






Grrrrrrr, I just watched it AGAIN, dang thing is hypnotic.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's not a chick. That is a pic of Quack during his last colonoscopy.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> And a pic of him telling the doc bye?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I thought he looked familiar.





That's what I look like after watching the Badgers for the third time . . .No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm03 is lurking hard core hahaha


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

hmmm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

grrrrrrrrr


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

waffle house fo lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

badgerbadgerbadger


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

you almost got it rye-dirt


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrr, I just watched it AGAIN, dang thing is hypnotic.



You high


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'z sawry. We had it during Thanksgiving. My FAVORITE holiday. Couldn't see no family.
> Hope ya feel betta and DON"T let Mz. Dawn get it.No No:
> 
> She's gonna love it. Post up a pic for us!
> ...



Still have not cut the tag ends but finally got all the guides on...Now to bring it inside and clear the whole thing, should be done in the next few days....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 10, 2013)

Going to eat dinner with the wife then to the doctor.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

Awwwww Hail Kang Quack


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Ry-dirt. I see you.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> you almost got it rye-dirt



I wasn't trying.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>
















jmfauver said:


> Still have not cut the tag ends but finally got all the guides on...Now to bring it inside and clear the whole thing, should be done in the next few days....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



tytyty...Did you see the picture in the random photo thread...you may want to go visit....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> grrrrrrrrr


you look different............ done something to your hair???


jmfauver said:


> Still have not cut the tag ends but finally got all the guides on...Now to bring it inside and clear the whole thing, should be done in the next few days....


 Nice!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you look different............ done something to your hair???
> 
> Nice!



ty...can't wait to get caught up...finally feel better so working hard, but trying not to kill myself....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> tytyty...Did you see the picture in the random photo thread...you may want to go visit....



That's the day I finally got to meet Coozie!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's the day I finally got to meet Coozie!



Yup...just so we could bury the little guy at FPG...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> grrrrrrrrr





rydert said:


> hey





hdm03 said:


> waffle house fo lunch





rydert said:


> I wasn't trying.................



Thats my line, i wasnt trying.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Mud you need to quit messing up those light fixtures at work...


----------



## slip (Dec 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Slip!
> 
> Did ya get that tattoo yet?


Not yet. Trying to be a uplifting, helpful person has pretty much drained my bank account for a little while.  Lesson learned, everybody has to fend for them self in the real world for a reason.


Keebs said:


> 'bout time you checked in!!!!!!! We've missed you!
> 
> No No:hush..........
> 
> Oh yeah, that stuff will last a long time!


Ill be around more often maybe once I get my real life back.


Hooked On Quack said:


> I gotz da crud.


Me too, just got back from the doc for it. 5 People have died in my county from the flu alone this year.

My bud put his cigarette out on my hand and she feaked at the scar/burn/awesomeness it left.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Not yet. Trying to be a uplifting, helpful person has pretty much drained my bank account for a little while.  Lesson learned, everybody has to fend for them self in the real world for a reason.
> 
> Ill be around more often maybe once I get my real life back.
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud you need to quit messing up those light fixtures at work...



I needed some more light and a ole buddy of mine needed some work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Poof, well that didnt last long.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Poof, well that didnt last long.



did you think it would?...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Poof, well that didnt last long.



This comment is as hard to resist as quinns deleted thread..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> did you think it would?...................



I was going to stay with it but some people came in and i missed the last posts i guesss.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This comment is as hard to resist as quinns deleted thread..



I don't get it.....please explain


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I don't get it.....please explain



No No:  I'm some dumb.  I aint plumb dumb!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Careful y'all, the po po is in the next room


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 10, 2013)

whats that i smell?? freshly drivled drivle?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth and Slip back in the same day.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Careful y'all, the po po is in the next room





Seth carter said:


> whats that i smell?? freshly drivled drivle?



Seth and Slip back on da same day. What's the world coming to.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

I will never look at the random pics thread again..  I think Im blindeded


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Seth and Slip back in the same day.....



Oh Lawd. Now me and youz on da same page.


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seth and Slip back on da same day. What's the world coming to.



the gun thread pullled me out of potstirring retirement


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I will never look at the random pics thread again..  I think Im blindeded


For a minute it was looking up and then BAM! it went terribly wrong.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd. Now me and youz on da same page.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> the gun thread pullled me out of potstirring retirement



 Stir on my friend. Stir on.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> whats that i smell?? freshly drivled drivle?


like I asked, who are you?


mudracing101 said:


> Seth and Slip back in the same day.....


Hhhhmmmm.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Seth and Slip back on da same day. What's the world coming to.


Double Hhhhmmmmmmm


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd. Now me and youz on da same page.


Now it's getting scary!


Seth carter said:


> the gun thread pullled me out of potstirring retirement


it tweren't a gun thread, idjit!


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> like I asked, who are you?
> 
> Hhhhmmmm.........
> 
> ...



it was a somthing that was agitating me


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> it was a somthing that was agitating me


you must've really been paying attention in school lately, you actually make real sentences & make SENSE!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you must've really been paying attention in school lately, you actually make real sentences & make SENSE!!



Smart phones really ARE smart.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Smart phones really ARE smart.


  auto correct can be your friend!!!
Sorry Seth, you know we have to  at you!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

One of quack's chillrens has returned!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> One of quack's chillrens has returned!



Shhhhhhhhh. Quack don't know he's out of da basement.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

Wonder where Willc has been????


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> it was a somthing that was agitating me



How's your agitating sister doin Seth?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

Sssshhhh, Wycliff is back lurking!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm+


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hdm03?


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hdm03?



dang you neaky


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

Wycliff?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

crap


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Wycliff?


he don't like us enough to even post "Hi!"


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> it was a somthing that was agitating me



Quack has to go to the Dr and you sneak out of the basement.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=628821


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I will never look at the random pics thread again..  I think Im blindeded



And all them ole boyz in the deer huntin forum actually think JT is really LFTT


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> And all them ole boyz in the deer huntin forum actually think JT is really LFTT



  we will let them continue to THINK that.  They should ahve known something was strange when he posted a pic of himself in a TIGHT pink shirt


----------



## Seth carter (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> How's your agitating sister doin Seth?


 she is doing fine 
needs to be smacked with a shovel


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=628821



Good Lord...............Quack got a son and daughter?........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> she is doing fine
> needs to be smacked with a shovel


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

Seth carter said:


> she is doing fine
> needs to be smacked with a shovel





Did you give Quack this year's Christmas list yet?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Hdm03?





rydert said:


> mud?





hdm03 said:


> Wycliff?


Still didnt try...


Seth carter said:


> she is doing fine
> needs to be smacked with a shovel


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Still didnt try...



No point in trying when I'm around lil fella.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

WYCLIFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





























HEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















































Heellllooooooooo Wycliff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> No point in trying when I'm around lil fella.



 He had to go there didnt he,


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

He's just pushing me to try, reverse sycol..pyscolog...phys.... old jedi mind trick


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Hard to deal with angry cows.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He had to go there didnt he,


yeah he did.............


mudracing101 said:


> He's just pushing me to try, reverse sycol..pyscolog...phys.... old jedi mind trick


He's taunting you, Mud, you gonna take that?


KyDawg said:


> Hard to deal with angry cows.


forget to give them their chocolate treat again?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah he did.............
> 
> He's taunting you, Mud, you gonna take that?
> 
> forget to give them their chocolate treat again?



Trying to be goodNo No:


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hard to deal with angry cows.



you think angry cows are hard to deal with..........try dealing with a bunch of angry chickens...........oh wait,.....neva mind.......


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Trying to be goodNo No:



I might have to sign off before we get to the next one so you can have that one.


----------



## rydert (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I might have to sign off before we get to the next one so you can have that one.



he won't try anyway.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> I might have to sign off before we get to the next one so you can have that one.





rydert said:


> he won't try anyway.............



I never thought not trying would be so much.... not fun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Im sleepy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs, Dawn's cleaning out kitchen cabinets and found 2 jars of pear relish !!!
> 
> 
> 2010, is it still okay ??





Keebs said:


> Oh yeah, that stuff won't last even a year at the most.  I think that you need to contact Eagle Eye 444 and have him come by and pick it up from you so that you and Dawn don't get really sick eating out-dated relish !!!




Quack, I hope that you might read this when you return from the doctor because like Keebs said, we don't won't to take a chance on you and Dawn getting sick from spoiled relish.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

Woooo hooooo


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im sleepy


WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I hope that you might read this when you return from the doctor because like Keebs said, we don't won't to take a chance on you and Dawn getting sick from spoiled relish.


No No: nice try, lemme know how it works out for ya.........


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2013)

rydert said:


> you think angry cows are hard to deal with..........try dealing with a bunch of angry chickens...........oh wait,.....neva mind.......



Why I oughta....


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Pm incoming.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Keebs


Hey KyDawg


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally made to 33 degrees here.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pm incoming.


thanks for the warning!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

Howdy Charlie+


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mud?



Boss?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Woooo hooooo



What you so happy for? done got in the cervezas a little early?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What you so happy for? done got in the cervezas a little early?



He's just happy Seth is back.    Or that currently imaginary winter storm that's 10 days out.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs I see you ventured into the Political Forum.  Glad you made it back safely!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What you so happy for? done got in the cervezas a little early?



He just excited about the fashion show tonight. 
I hate it I got to stay up passed my bedtime, but it will be well worth it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He just excited about the fashion show tonight.
> I hate it I got to stay up passed my bedtime, but it will be well worth it!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs I see you ventured into the Political Forum.  Glad you made it back safely!


 I had an escort......


mrs. hornet22 said:


> He just excited about the fashion show tonight.
> I hate it I got to stay up passed my bedtime, but it will be well worth it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He just excited about the fashion show tonight.
> I hate it I got to stay up passed my bedtime, but it will be well worth it!



Past my bedtime too, but i'm going to watch,


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Finally getting cold outside, been 90 for two weeks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey Nitram, not going to try................................................


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

He went into Ninja mode


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

me either


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Past my bedtime too, but i'm going to watch,



Me too, two,to,2. Lots o bananas.


my banana wont work.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Nitram, not going to try................................................





mudracing101 said:


> He went into Ninja mode





Nitram4891 said:


>



When i'm not even trying i'm good.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 10, 2013)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>



what the.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> When i'm not even trying i'm good.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what the.....



That my friend is not only trying its premeditated. premed...he put alot into it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

That feller needs soem parachute pants and he would look like MC hamma


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That feller needs soem parachute pants and he would look like MC hamma



He's got da moovs!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

Keebs you ready, its cooling down outside, lets hit the farm,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Come on mud, you know to wait till after dark for that....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Come on mud, you know to wait till after dark for that....



takes a while of riding to get there


Later erybody


----------



## Keebs (Dec 10, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs you ready, its cooling down outside, lets hit the farm,


I got the fire pit ready last night!!


mudracing101 said:


> takes a while of riding to get there
> 
> 
> Later erybody


 yeah it does!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

Morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

1 these days Im gonna figure out where this farm is and use my silenced slangshot to choot all of mud and keebs deers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Hdm03+ and wycliff.. howdy yall 2


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Afternoon Bog.   EVeryone have a good night.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What you so happy for? done got in the cervezas a little early?


Nope, I just saw on the 8 day out that there's a slight chance for the 'S' word here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I just saw on the 8 day out that there's a slight chance for the 'S' word here.



Sunshine would be welcome after all this rain and clouds.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I just saw on the 8 day out that there's a slight chance for the 'S' word here.



No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No No:


Don't you wag that thing at me young lady...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you wag that thing at me young lady...


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2013)

Crickett said:


>





Just open the bottle, throw the cap away, and hand me the bottle, please.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 10, 2013)

This round of call has been brutal. Go in early, stay late, get called back. That's been my daily schedule since last Wednesday and somehow I've still got to make it to Monday morning.
My smokeless streak is over at just under 6 months. I found a half pack that I missed and I just couldn't help myself.
Time to start over.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Nic. That might not be Makers Mark... might be canadian mist or summin


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Just open the bottle, throw the cap away, and hand me the bottle, please.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

2 h ours later and that bottle ain't empty crickett? Do better


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 h ours later and that bottle ain't empty crickett? Do better



Dats anudder bottle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Oh. Yous da woman.  We will see u online tomorrer round 11 am haha


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic. That might not be Makers Mark... might be canadian mist or summin




That`s ok once in a while.  




Crickett said:


>




That`ll work.  




Crickett said:


> Dats anudder bottle





I like this little Lady.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh. Yous da woman.  We will see u online tomorrer round 11 am haha





Nicodemus said:


> That`s ok once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Nah I'm just messin with y'all!. A glass would be nice right now but I is sober.  I don't drank when it's just me & the kiddos. No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s ok once in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little is accurate. She's about 4ft nothing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Crickett if it makes ya fell better I ain't drank since july


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Little is accurate. She's about 4ft nothing.



Hush it messican….


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Ain't she the only known member shorter than keebs.  Well that is over the age of 12


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett if it makes ya fell better I ain't drank since july






I ain't had nothing in about a month or so. I go thru spells where I just need a glass or 2 of wine a night then I won't buy anymore for months.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ain't she the only known member shorter than keebs.  Well that is over the age of 12


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ain't she the only known member shorter than keebs.  Well that is over the age of 12


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

When I was younger id drink just cause it was there.  Now that I'm older I gotta be in a drankin mood.  And when I am I tie on a goodun


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Cricket is a mean dranker.. she's abusing an elder messcan


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 10, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cricket is a mean dranker.. she's abusing an elder messcan



She don't wuv me no mo.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 10, 2013)

Battery dieing.. night folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

Time to make the doughnuts


----------



## Crickett (Dec 10, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She don't wuv me no mo.



Not when you're makin fun of my short stature! 



blood on the ground said:


> Time to make the doughnuts


Hmmmm....doughnuts!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm all alone in here....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 10, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm all alone in here....



Poor fellar!!.......Do you need a hug!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Poor fellar!!.......Do you need a hug!!



Can I pick the giver?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Happy hump day kids


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Inching closer and closer to another weekend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Inching closer and closer to another weekend!



how can I be ready and not ready for it at the same time?  

See where you are  over in the winter weather arena.  good job sir.  

Fresh coffee is brewed


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2013)

For those of you that don't know what day it is......





OK drivelers, looks like I might have to get humping just to stay warm this morning.  It 30 degrees outside now and plenty of frost on my pumpkin.  Hope all of you will enjoy the day and maybe have some sunshine for a change in the next couple of days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Mernin ya bunch of camel humpers.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 11, 2013)

yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin ya bunch of camel humpers.



Some will say if it is good enough for JR then


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

dat made me giggle............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Morning y'all, Pnut is baiting over in the deer hunting forum. Bout a sensitive subject too... prob. wont last long.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

i'm gonna go see.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, Pnut is baiting over in the deer hunting forum. Bout a sensitive subject too... prob. wont last long.


That is world class pot stirring right there now. I have to give the man his props. Some of them folks almost got their lips ripped plum off the way they hit that hook.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

Morning


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Morning


Well hello, Captain Obvious...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Howdy yall!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> i'm gonna go see.........



How much longer now i wander


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Morning


Morning


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy yall!!



What up.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, Pnut is baiting over in the deer hunting forum. Bout a sensitive subject too... prob. wont last long.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is world class pot stirring right there now. I have to give the man his props. Some of them folks almost got their lips ripped plum off the way they hit that hook.





mudracing101 said:


> How much longer now i wander





Ya'll are so right.  Peanutman has a baitpile larger than a football field over there and several have swallowed it up, hook, line, and sinker already it seems.  I did leave a comment but I didn't eat any of the fresh bait that kept piling on though.

I am think it will probably go "POOF" in about 10,9,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1.

Just a little Hump Day entertainment, that's all.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ain't she the only known member shorter than keebs.  Well that is over the age of 12


excuse me.................... EXCUSE ME!!!!!!! you are hereby on "The List", proper Mods have been notified and even an Admin or 2.......watch your toes mister, just watch your toes.........


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all, Pnut is baiting over in the deer hunting forum. Bout a sensitive subject too... prob. wont last long.


where's the link, doofus, don't make me go stumblin 'round in the dark!
OH MORNING YA'LL!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> excuse me.................... EXCUSE ME!!!!!!! you are hereby on "The List", proper Mods have been notified and even an Admin or 2.......watch your toes mister, just watch your toes.........
> 
> where's the link, doofus, don't make me go stumblin 'round in the dark!
> OH MORNING YA'LL!!!!!!!!



Its easy to find, plus i forgot how to do that.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Its easy to find, plus i forgot how to do that.


 I just went & looked, I didn't see nuttin............ duh, copy & paste the address!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> excuse me.................... EXCUSE ME!!!!!!! you are hereby on "The List", proper Mods have been notified and even an Admin or 2.......watch your toes mister, just watch your toes.........


Better watch it hfh, next thing you know she'll be accusing you of having a tude and a superior complexion. We all know how womenz hate men with good skin.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I just went & looked, I didn't see nuttin............ duh, copy & paste the address!



Sad day thread, ole Pnut pot stirrin.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better watch it hfh, next thing you know she'll be accusing you of having a tude and a superior complexion. We all know how womenz hate men with good skin.









 you want to be added to the list?!?!?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Mornin  <----------- egg nog


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you want to be added to the list?!?!?


Idjit,,,,,,,,,I'm at the top of it. Whatchu talkin bout woman..


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin  <----------- egg nog


HAY!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin  <----------- egg nog



Morning , Stayed up past my bed time but watched the show last night... That was some Quality tv right there I been singing Trouble all morning.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> excuse me.................... EXCUSE ME!!!!!!! you are hereby on "The List", proper Mods have been notified and even an Admin or 2.......watch your toes mister, just watch your toes.........
> 
> where's the link, doofus, don't make me go stumblin 'round in the dark!
> OH MORNING YA'LL!!!!!!!!



well foot, i fergot keebs read back.  I said it with the best of intentions?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin  <----------- egg nog


Hiya sista!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit,,,,,,,,,I'm at the top of it. Whatchu talkin bout woman..
> 
> HAY!!


I do have different lists for different ah-fences, yaknow!


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Sad day thread, ole Pnut pot stirrin.





folks will believe anything....................


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well foot, i fergot keebs read back.  I said it with the best of intentions?


MmmmHhhmmm..........................  in the famous werds of Mud.............. "TooLate".......


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> folks will believe anything....................


 ain't that the truth and get their panties in such a wad about it too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHhhmmm..........................  in the famous werds of Mud.............. "TooLate".......



Good Morning Keebs, i think your heighth is just right


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning , Stayed up past my bed time but watched the show last night... That was some Quality tv right there I been singing Trouble all morning.



It was a great show! Thank heavens for Fall Out Boy. I knew those girls couldn't walk to Tayler Swift. 
Am I the only female that LOVES that special


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning Keebs, i think your heighth is just right





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a great show! Thank heavens for Fall Out Boy. I knew those girls couldn't walk to Tayler Swift.
> Am I the only female that LOVES that special


 I honestly don't think I've ever seen it............. so I don't know if I'd like it or not..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I honestly don't think I've ever seen it............. so I don't know if I'd like it or not..........



It was great!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning Keebs, i think your heighth is just right



you might wanna get that streak off your face


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Bleh.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> It was great!!!!


 of COURSE you'd like it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> you might wanna get that _*streak*_ off your face


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Imma start frowin rocks up tha skreet if that dang Hornet chick don't stop ignorin me.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bleh.


 not feelin any better, darlin'?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I honestly don't think I've ever seen it............. so I don't know if I'd like it or not..........



Try it. You'll like it. 
But you gotta wait till next December. 
I'll remind you.

Oh, and I saw Fall Out Boy in concert years ago, so that made it that much better.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> of COURSE you'd like it!



Y know how when you sit you sit on a couch long enough you get the red marks... or wear pants a little to tight...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Imma start frowin rocks up tha skreet if that dang Hornet chick don't stop ignorin me.



Mornin Miggy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin Miggy!


It don't count now cause I had to pitch a fit to get you to do it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks to that thread yesterday I had a Fredricks of Hollywood advertisement pop up to the right on GON


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit,,,,,,,,,I'm at the top of it. Whatchu talkin bout woman..
> 
> HAY!!



HAY!!




Better


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep diggin.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03+


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bleh.




What da matta lil fella?


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

hey durt


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

Dirt?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert+, havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22+?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

crap


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hey durt





hdm03 said:


> Dirt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Didnt even realize we were going to a new page... Lucky win fer me!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Didnt even realize we were going to a new page... Lucky win fer me!!



so you weren't trying?.......you and mud


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Pounded a couple of beers and eased up to the school to see the kid graduate from the D.A.R.E program..... Kidding


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Pounded a couple of beers and eased up to the school to see the kid graduate from the D.A.R.E program..... Kidding



how dare you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keep diggin.





blood on the ground said:


> Pounded a couple of beers and eased up to the school to see the kid graduate from the D.A.R.E program..... Kidding



Blood................. you aint right.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

Dad's Against Rare Eagles????  Sounds like a good cause


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Try it. You'll like it.
> But you gotta wait till next December.
> I'll remind you.
> 
> Oh, and I saw Fall Out Boy in concert years ago, so that made it that much better.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Y know how when you sit you sit on a couch long enough you get the red marks... or wear pants a little to tight...





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It don't count now cause I had to pitch a fit to get you to do it.


pitch a fit............ Hhhmmm, who does that remind us of...............


mrs. hornet22 said:


> HAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 don't even try, he's done got closer'n a gnat to sweat in pitchin a hissy fit, done over da edge, gone, poof, no brangin him back...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> how dare you





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blood................. you aint right.



I said I was kidding  ..... You believe me right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

where is keebs little clip that mouths "yeah ok" when I need it?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where is keebs little clip that mouths "yeah ok" when I need it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pitch a fit............ Hhhmmm, who does that remind us of...............


I said a fit not a..............well...........you figure it out...and I didn't say nuttin bout her complexion when I did it either.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Problem,,,,kinda,,,, the heat ain't werkin in my house! I'm good with it but the Boss ain't gonna be happy!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I said a fit not a..............well...........you figure it out...


 naaawww, spell it out for me, shuggums........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> pitch a fit............ Hhhmmm, who does that remind us of...............
> 
> don't even try, he's done got closer'n a gnat to sweat in pitchin a hissy fit, done over da edge, gone, poof, no brangin him back...........





blood on the ground said:


> I said I was kidding  ..... You believe me right?



ummmmmmm yea


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Problem,,,,kinda,,,, the heat ain't werkin in my house! I'm good with it but the Boss ain't gonna be happy!


fic it man, fic it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Whatchu laffin at...........Legs..........yeah dats right, dats yo new Screen Name...........Legs...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Problem,,,,kinda,,,, the heat ain't werkin in my house! I'm good with it but the Boss ain't gonna be happy!



Didja pay da bill


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Problem,,,,kinda,,,, the heat ain't werkin in my house! I'm good with it but the Boss ain't gonna be happy!


It's werkin over heah, tell her she can share some of mine when she hauls that load of firewood over.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

Mornin y'all! 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> It was a great show! Thank heavens for Fall Out Boy. I knew those girls couldn't walk to Tayler Swift.
> Am I the only female that LOVES that special



We don't have regular TV. All we got is Netflix. We don't get local channels so we miss a lot of shows.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu laffin at...........Legs..........yeah dats right, dats yo new Screen Name...........Legs...



I'll take that over floor sweeper dish washer ANY day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAY


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


Mornin!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HAY


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


Hey LEGS!!! See how that was done, she responded right away.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey LEGS!!! See how that was done, she responded right away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



I didn't say it had to be a good response. Just don't ignore me. 
Frankly, I'm shocked she responded that quick. I didn't know sound dropped in elevation that fast.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Some idjit turned the heat off an the fan on manual.... IV been pranked!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't say it had to be a good response. Just don't ignore me.



You are about to be on her ignore list!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Some idjit turned the heat off an the fan on manual.... IV been pranked!


Prolly the same one that was complainin about it being hot last week and ended up in a lawn chair on the roof in his skivvies.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey LEGS!!! See how that was done, she responded right away.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prolly the same one that was complainin about it being hot last week and ended up in a lawn chair on the roof in his skivvies.



I'm innocent I swear!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Prolly the same one that was complainin about it being hot last week and ended up in a lawn chair on the roof in his skivvies.



skivvies..............that made me giggle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> skivvies..............that made me giggle.



Hush up woman you supposed to be on my side!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


Whasssamatta Short One? You need a hug?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I didn't say it had to be a good response. Just don't ignore me.
> Frankly, I'm shocked she responded that quick. I didn't know sound dropped in elevation that fast.








See if I save you a seat on Sunday.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2013)

Mornin youngins.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Some idjit turned the heat off an the fan on manual.... IV been pranked!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Mornin youngins.



Morning


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning



No bird shoots for you!
Roscoe is going to haunt you forever!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Some idjit turned the heat off an the fan on manual.... IV been pranked!



Thats about like my wife turning that AC down to 60 so it will "blow colder"

Or tunring the T stat to emergency heat when I havent got the heat strips hooked up.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

do what?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack+, KyDawg+, rydert+?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Sorry Pnut


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

Gotta get him a puppy


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

I think I'm being stawked by someone that wants a bromance...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

crap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> not feelin any better, darlin'?




Taking anti biotics, Z-pack ?? 





hdm03 said:


> What da matta lil fella?




I gotz da crud/bronchitis. 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> skivvies..............that made me giggle.





Toot??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Taking anti biotics, Z-pack ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mernin shuggums,,,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,,,,I mean sicko. That z-pack is da bomb, but it'll still take two weeks to get back to normal (what ever that is for you) after it kills dat crud.


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 11, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Gotta get him a puppy



No thanks! Just had a litter. Now I know who's house  to dump them out at.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'm being stawked by someone that wants a bromance...



Quack gonna get jealous


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

It just hit me.  Quack and miguel both had the crud recently.... Things that make ya say HMMMM


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Taking anti biotics, Z-pack ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack gonna get jealous





havin_fun_huntin said:


> It just hit me.  Quack and miguel both had the crud recently.... Things that make ya say HMMMM



KEEEBS!!!!! He's pickin on us!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> KEEEBS!!!!! He's pickin on us!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


*keeeeeeeeeebs !!!!! *


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 11, 2013)

peanutman04 said:


> No bird shoots for you!
> Roscoe is going to haunt you forever!





peanutman04 said:


> No thanks! Just had a litter. Now I know who's house  to dump them out at.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> *keeeeeeeeeebs !!!!! *



Your gonna get me in trouble with ma hen if you keep on


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Dang womenz. Never pay attention when you need them too, to, two, 2. Just like tryin to call them on the cell phone, they never have the dang thing anywhere near them to answer it when you need em to, too, two, 2.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> KEEEBS!!!!! He's pickin on us!!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> *keeeeeeeeeebs !!!!! *



Looks like I aint the only one ignoring you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like I aint the only one ignoring you.


SHUSH IT.............LEGS!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Everyone knows if you wanna get in touch with Keebs you have to text her.  Dont make the mistake of calling


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> SHUSH IT.............LEGS!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


Can you do that a little faster and harder?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Oh my, Pnut is going to be real upset when he sees the picture Jim post in the random pics thread.  Seems Pnut has lost both partners in his breeding pair.  poor feller


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Taking anti biotics, Z-pack ??
> I gotz da crud/bronchitis.
> Toot??








 you need some home made cheekun soup too! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> KEEEBS!!!!! He's pickin on us!!!!


 really?


Miguel Cervantes said:


> *keeeeeeeeeebs !!!!! *


I wasn't here, I was up town on an errand!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your gonna get me in trouble with ma hen if you keep on


when are you NOT in truble!?!?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks like I aint the only one ignoring you.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Everyone knows if you wanna get in touch with Keebs you have to text her.  Dont make the mistake of calling


 no, FB pm'ing is best..............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you need some home made cheekun soup too!
> 
> really?
> 
> ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Yogurt and a Fiber bar for a mid morning snack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmmm, home made cheekun noodle soup and kone bread, or bbq cheekun, cheekun dumplins and fried squash ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, home made cheekun noodle soup and kone bread, or bbq cheekun, cheekun dumplins and fried squash ??


Cheekin n dumplins all day..


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, home made cheekun noodle soup and kone bread, or bbq cheekun, cheekun dumplins and fried squash ??



both!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>












Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmm, home made cheekun noodle soup and kone bread, or bbq cheekun, cheekun dumplins and fried squash ??


Tiny beat me to it.............. but keep the cheekun soup simmering & sip on a cup all day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





jmfauver said:


> both!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Tiny beat me to it.............. but keep the cheekun soup simmering & sip on a cup all day.


You can't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 because I  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you first..


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Tiny beat me to it.............. but keep the cheekun soup simmering & sip on a cup all day.



Great minds think alike


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783996


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

miguel cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783996



lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> lol


Who wants to be the first one to prank that number?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783996


PM sent.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who wants to be the first one to prank that number?



I was gonna ask if we should all call him....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> I was gonna ask if we should all call him....


I think so. I think havin_fun_huntin should go first.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=783996



I called........no one answered...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

My phone broke.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think so. I think havin_fun_huntin should go first.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like I did..............


jmfauver said:


> Great minds think alike


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 11, 2013)

Pm recieved hd, dont think I have ever seen anything like that before.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

MIGUEL!!!! Answer your pm!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My phone broke.



if ye scared say so, we can always get Seth to do it....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MIGUEL!!!! Answer your pm!!!!!!!!



You may need to call, email and text him you know haw hard he is to get hold of.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> You may need to call, email and text him you know haw hard he is to get hold of.....


 ain't that da truff!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ain't that da truff!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> if ye scared say so, we can always get Seth to do it....



I's skeered


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

jmfauver said:


>


oh well, here goes..................


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow just realized it is 5 days shy of my being on here 5 yrs...Has it really been that long....Holy COW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> MIGUEL!!!! Answer your pm!!!!!!!!



he just answered mine 10 minutes ago


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I's skeered



Don't worry it's okay we get it handled.....


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> he just answered mine 10 minutes ago


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

New one up & ready!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> New one up & ready!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> New one up & ready!





jmfauver said:


>


You were trying to be last weren't you?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You were trying to be last weren't you?


Think he did it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Think he did it?


Nope.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

No fair. 















toot!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

last post............hdm03?


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

where is everybody?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

For real, reel. Last post.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

mud?..........last post?


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For real, reel. Last post.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


>


The mods are all at lunch. 

Next to last post.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

last post then............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> last post then............


ok, you win!


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

last post


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Now


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

now last post............


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

nothing to see here


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Now


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> nothing to see here



Move along..


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

I got this.........


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Where


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

here..........last post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

buncha idjits, I'm tellin . . .


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

what?...........last post?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Lock it down


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

lock it down now.....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> lock it down now.....


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

ya'll gonna be in trouble


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


>



I know..right


last post


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

i'm takin' names


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

I ain't playin wit ya'll, when I say LOCK IT DOWN, I mean LOCK IT DOWN !!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> i'm takin' names



fer what??

last post


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't playin wit ya'll, when I say LOCK IT DOWN, I mean LOCK IT DOWN !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> buncha idjits, I'm tellin . . .





I mean it this time, fo real.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

he bossy.................

last one


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Never can find a mod when you need one.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

He got his superman underoos on too tight.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

he does.............last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

I give up. Maybe someone should express some milk....


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

what?....i give up...last post


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

Heads up. Quacks tellin on ya'll


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Last one..


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heads up. Quacks tellin on ya'll



fer what??.............dang tattle tale

last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heads up. Quacks tellin on ya'll


Oh yeah? We'll show him.









Hey Dirt, what we gonna show him?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Heads up. Quacks tellin on ya'll


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

express some milk.........giggle
















toot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Ka..............dang I missed it.

Last post, for sure.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey Hey Hey


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Hey Hey Hey


Shush it Bilbo, weez gots a contest goin on heah.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

last one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah? We'll show him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



drawers?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

end here.....
last post


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> - i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -





Nope, still can't cuss in here...


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shush it Bilbo, weez gots a contest goin on heah.



Yeah and late as usual.. I can see why it would take you longer to git here tho.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

sweet baby jesus!


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

what happened

last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> - i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -- i am a potty mouth -


You thought it was just gonna be a toot didn't ya...


hdm03 said:


> oh crap.......ya'll done pushed this to another page


You callin us pushers?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Yeah and late as usual.. I can see why it would take you longer to git here tho.


I been here monon. It ain't my fault you wuzn't up on the step stool watchin.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

last post.....i win


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> last post.....i win


Congratulations


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Congratulations



thank you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

Ya'll gonna get banded.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> last post.....i win





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Congratulations



Not yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll gonna get banded.


Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll gonna get banded.



pfffftttttttttttt


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll gonna get banded.



for drivilin?

surely not................last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not yet


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey nutman, I see you down there.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

finished here...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Almost


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

Hey Migmack; I see you too.  It is not ok to post in here; this thread is closed


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 11, 2013)

ryedirt+?


----------



## peanutman04 (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey nutman, I see you down there.



What?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert+, Workin2Hunt+, hdm03+, peanutman04 yep, there's the culprits alright, at least the visible ones............


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Gettin close


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

last post.........for real this time


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Look Ma!!! No hands...


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look Ma!!! No hands...



how ya typin then?


last post


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Last one.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> how ya typin then?
> 
> 
> last post


Mad skilz..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mad skilz..



pffftttttt


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mad skilz..



you da man

last post...this is it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> pffftttttt


Excuse you.

Somebody open a window.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

short list


end


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Kang!!!

Shut it down!!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Excuse you.
> 
> Somebody open a window.



Thanks


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

I win............

Im so happy


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

dis gonna be da last post in dis one


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Kang Rydert


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

thanks..........winner


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Toot!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> dis gonna be da last post in dis one





Who called you


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

I love Justin Beva


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> dis gonna be da last post in dis one





Workin2Hunt said:


> Kang Rydert





rydert said:


> thanks..........winner


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

bacon?

last post


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who called you



I rumbled my way in here looking for a good place to duck hunt this weekend.


Last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

postin is done

lock it down


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Pork, the other white meat


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

who is that?

last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Pork, the other white meat


Racist.


DONE!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

ummmm


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

done now......happy me


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

boot scootin' buggy


last post


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Not yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Seth still can't spell.

The End


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

dis da longest drivla eva


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Seth still can't spell.
> 
> The End



And you aint got the last post.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

this one is done


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03+?

shut'er down


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Not done yet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> And you aint got the last post.


Neither do you Harry Pooter.


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

hairy pooter...............hehe


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

this is post 9,993 for me and the last one in this thread


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Neither do you Harry Pooter.



I do for right this second.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I do for right this second.


Poof.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

Harry Pooter.... last post


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

last post..........for real this time


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Poof.



Back off fluffy..... I got this.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> last post..........for real this time



No this time.....



last post


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

fast typer

last post ever body


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> fast typer
> 
> last post ever body



Nope...


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

I win............


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

last post eva in dis thread....right now.....shut'er down....hdm03+?......harry pooter.......rydert+?....last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Back off fluffy..... I got this.


I see you found your step stool.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> I win............


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

I see ya down there Wycliff.....whatchu doin'?



last post


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

now last post...i'm done


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I see you found your step stool.



I sho did..


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I see ya down there Wycliff.....whatchu doin'?
> 
> 
> 
> last post



who dat?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

I am looking forward to the next page and the last post


last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

I think they just banded Werkintahunt.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> who dat?



Mr. and Mrs. Wycliff son


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

This is it..


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

he still here.............

last post


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

OOoops, spelled it wrong. It's Workintotootwo2Hunt


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Mr. and Mrs. Wycliff son



oh..........

last post


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think they just banded Werkintahunt.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> OOoops, spelled it wrong. It's Workintotootwo2Hunt



Not hardly...


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OOoops, spelled it wrong. It's Workintotootwo2Hunt


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Still here...


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

I won...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Not hardly...


shush it Hobbit.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OOoops, spelled it wrong. It's Workintotootwo2Hunt


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

I done made my 10,000 post..... I said"this is my 10,000th post"


last post


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

hobbit?......................

last post.....


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 11, 2013)

Bout time to lock this one down.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

hdm03+? is a potty mouf


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I done made my 10,000 post..... I said"this is my 10,000th post"
> 
> 
> last post



and you wasted it.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Bout time to lock this one down.


Thank You Captain Obvious..........


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

lock er down.................last post


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

rydert said:


> and you wasted it.................



I thank it was one of my better post....

last post


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

not wasted

last post


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 11, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thank You Captain Obvious..........



Can I be Lutenit obvious?



last one shut'er down town


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

hey.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

last poat.................


----------



## rydert (Dec 11, 2013)

end it...........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 11, 2013)

Unbelievable...


----------

